# تعليم برنامج البريمافيرا p6.8 فيديو و باللغه العربيه



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخواتى الاعزاء

تحية طيبه و و بعد

اولا : اعتذر و بشده لطول فترة غيابى وذلك لانشغالى فى بعض الاعمال، كما اعتذر لكل فرد قد ارسل لى رساله خاصه فى المنتدى و لم ارد عليه و اطلب منه السماح على هذا التقصير منى.

ثانيا : و فقنى الله عز و جل فى فكرة جديده لكى يعم خيرها على الجميع ان شاء الله، و هى ان اعمل شرح لبرنامج الـــ Primavera P6.8 فيديو و ناطق باللغه العربيه، و هو ان شاء الله سوف يكون شرح العبد لله و اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم و نقدر ان نصل بهذا الشرح الى مستوى الاحتراف ان شاء الله.

ثالثا : ان شاء الله قد و ضعت خطه فى عمل هذا المشروع البسيط و هى ان شاء الله و ضع فيديو كل جديد كل يومين او ثلاثه، حتى انتهاء الدورة ان شاء الله على خير.

رابعا : ارجوا من الجميع و هو رجاء خاص جدا جدا جدا، ان هذه الفيديوهات لا تبخلوا بيها على اى انسان يحتاجها، كما اذكركم بقول الحبيب المصطفى( صلى الله عليه و سلم)
* عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*قال : من كتم علما يَعلمه جاء يوم القيامة مُلْجَمًا بِلِجَام من نار .*

خامسا : سوف أشرح الى حضراتكم خطة العمل و هى كما يلى:


مقدمة عن ادارة المشروعات و علاقتها ببرنامج البريمافيرا.
البداء فى البرنامج و شرح Enterprise Project Structure و الـــ Projects و الــــ Calendar.
شرح الــ Work Breakdown Structure و الــ Activities و انواعها و طرق ربطها ببعض.
شرح خواص الـــ Activities و الــ Codes و الــــ Constraints.
البدء فى شرح الــ Resource.
استكمال شرح الــــ Resource و كيفية ربطها بالــ Activities.
شرح بعض خواص البرنامج.
استكمال شرح خواص البرنامج بالاضافه الى شرح الـــ Reports.

و اتعهد امام حضراتكم ان اعمل كل ما فى استطاعتى لشرح البرنامج و اى قصور منى فى اى نقطة من البرنامج، هذا ناتج عن جهلى و عدم معرفتى لهذه النقطه، فارجوا مسامحتى فى اى نقطه اقصر فيها.


نبدء الان ان شاء الله او درس فى دورة البريمافيرا P6.8


الدرس الاول

التعريف بادارة المشروعات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evaEV8x-71A


لتنزيل الدرس الاول

http://www.mediafire.com/?n8lt6e6vy2nm8v3


و ان شاء الله نلتقى قريبا فى الدرس الثانى، و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم المعطاء م احمد الطيب

عودة طيبة و انتظار لكم من الجميع 
و دعواتنا لك بان يثيبك الله خيرا عن جموع الاخوة الزملاء
ممن سترتقي بهم مهنيا

و ان موضوع شرح محاور دورة مدير مشروع محترف هو عمل عظيم و نافع جدا لنا جميعا

اسأل الله ان يجعلك ممن يضيفون الى امتنا في دفعها الى الامام
من خلال تطوير مهنية اخوتنا الزملاء

استمتعت لجزء من شرحك
و اغبطك على قدرتك الهادئة في ايصال المعلومة

و ننتظر منك استكمال العمل العظيم
و سأقوم بتثبيته ان شاء الله بعد فترة 
حيث انني مؤمن بان تثبيت الموضوع يجعل الكثيرين لا يرونه متحركا بين المواضيع
فيصعب ملاحظته و دخوله


فقط لاحظت ان الصوت منخفضا
و اتمنى عليك في الشروحات الجديدة ان تعلي الصوت بشكل اكثر


اشكرك كل الشكر
و ادعو لك مع جموع الاخوة الزملاء الذين سيستفيدون من شرحك 
بكل خير و جزيل ثواب من الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله و جزاك الله على الرد


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة 
رائع جدا ..... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أكتوبر 2011)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> الله ينور يا هندسة
> رائع جدا ..... جزاك الله خيرا



الحمد لله و الله يكرمك ..............


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## haytham baraka (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ورجائي أن يكون عندك الهمه والعزيمه على استكمال شرح البرنامج للنهايه
فامعظم الشروحات الموجوده بها قصور ولا تكتمل للأخر
وطمعا في كرم حضرتك لو امكن تشرحلنا مشروع على البريمافيرا
يااااااااااااااااااارب يكرمك ويرزقك كل خير


----------



## the Poor 2 God (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedafatah (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل طيب اسأل الله ان يجعله فى موازين حسناتك فى يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*الدرس الثانى فى تعليم البريمافيرا p6 r8.1*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

* اخواتى الاعزاء*

* تحية طيبه و و بعد*

* نبدء ان شاء الله الدرس الثانى فى تعليم البريمافيرا P6 R8.1*

* الدرس الثانى :*

* البداء فى البرنامج و شرح Enterprise Project Structure و الـــ Projects و الــــ Calendar و شرح الــ Work Breakdown Structure.*


*لتنزيل الدرس الثانى*

* http://www.mediafire.com/?npnbfk7sphxnbkc*
و لمشا هدة الدرس على موقع اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_4Cxgb4LgU

*

لمشاهده الدرس الثانى **و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر*


[YOUTUBE]8_4Cxgb4LgU[/YOUTUBE]







​


----------



## hazem abden (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*إلي مهندس هاشم حسن*

:31::31::31::31:جزاكم الله كل خير عننا وانار الله عقولكم بعلمه وفضله ولكن لو تكرمت يامهندسنا cost account وbudgets أجزاء لم أتمكن من إلمامها بصورة جيدة من الشرح الخاص بكم وخصوصا ماهو cost account وطبيعة تأثيره علي المشروع وشكرا وتقبل الله عملكم.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*ملف للتدريب لعمل الــ wbs لمبنى سكنى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الزملاء الاعزاء

مرفق الى سيادتكم ملف للتدريب و الذى سوف نكمل شغل عليه ان شاء الله و هو خاص بعمل الــ WBS لمبنى سكنى 








و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 أكتوبر 2011)

hazem abden قال:


> :31::31::31::31:جزاكم الله كل خير عننا وانار الله عقولكم بعلمه وفضله ولكن لو تكرمت يامهندسنا cost account وbudgets أجزاء لم أتمكن من إلمامها بصورة جيدة من الشرح الخاص بكم وخصوصا ماهو cost account وطبيعة تأثيره علي المشروع وشكرا وتقبل الله عملكم.



و جزاك اخى الكريم، اما بخصوص cost account وbudgets ان شاء الله سوف نتناولهما فى شرح البرنامج.


و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*التدرس الاول : التعريف بادارة المشروعات*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الساده الزملاء 

تحية طيبه و بعد

لقد تم تحميل الدرس الاول مرة اخرى، لانه كان هناك شكوى من ضعف الصوت :18:، و قد تم معالجة هذه المشكلة و تحميل الدرس الاول مرة اخرى، و الى سيادتكم الروابط الجديده.


الدرس الاول:

التعريف بادارة المشروعات


لتنزيل الدرس الاول 

http://www.mediafire.com/?154s4bo88qagtcc

و لمشا هدة الدرس على موقع اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFn6BRr3It0

*لمشاهده الدرس الثانى **و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر*


[YOUTUBE]vFn6BRr3It0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## medhat_morsy (19 أكتوبر 2011)

رجاء رفع الدرس الاول مرة اخرى حيث انه تم حذفه


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 أكتوبر 2011)

medhat_morsy قال:


> رجاء رفع الدرس الاول مرة اخرى حيث انه تم حذفه




تم رفعه فى الصفحة الثانيه مشاركة 16

و شكرا


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير وفي انتظارك 
حتى تستكمل للنهايه


----------



## عبدالرؤوف امهير (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الله أكبر
إبداعات كالعادة
نسأل الله لك الأجر والثواب والقبول
فى إنتظار جديدك​


----------



## عبدالرؤوف امهير (19 أكتوبر 2011)

نرجوا من المراقبين تثبيت الموضوع للأهمية​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*الدرس الثالث - الجزء الاول : شرح الـــ Activities و الــ Codes و الــــ Constraints.*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء

تحية طيبه و بعد

الى سيادتكم الدرس الثالث - الجزء الاول.

*شرح الـــ Activities و الــ Codes و الــــ Constraints.


لتحميل الدرس الثالث الجزء الاول من هنا

*03 الدرس الثالث تعليم البريمافيرا الجزء الاول.mp4
* 
و لمشاهدته على اليوتيوب

*‫03 الدرس الثالث تعليم البريمافيرا الجزء الاول.mp4‬‎ - YouTube*

ملحوظه:
يوجد فى المرفقات ملف للتدريب على الــ Network Diagram


و للمشاعدة من المنتدى ,,,,,, و شكر لكم

*[YOUTUBE]n6te_O7jQlk[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (21 أكتوبر 2011)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل 

ممكن ترفع تاني ملف التدريب لانه مش موجود


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ملف التدريب و الخاص بالدرس الثالث الجزء الاول*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الملف التدريب الخاص بالدرس الثالث الجزء الاول و اعتذر عن السهوى 


و شكرا


----------



## عمادعبداللة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*الدرس الثالث - الجزء الثانى : شرح الـــ Activities و الــ Codes و الــــ Constraints.*


​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء

تحية طيبه و بعد

الى سيادتكم الدرس الثالث - الجزء الثانى.

*شرح الـــ Activities و الــ Codes و الــــ Constraints.


لتحميل الدرس الثالث الجزء الثانى من هنا

*http://www.mediafire.com/?ut8dx7srug11vks
 * 
و لمشاهدته على اليوتيوب

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8StGJlsrc
* 
و للمشاعدة من المنتدى ,,,,,, و شكر لكم

*[YOUTUBE]Ni8StGJlsrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hany_kortoba (22 أكتوبر 2011)

االسلام عليكم 
مجهود ممتاز تشكر علية 
ادعوا الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود ممتاز جدا ...... لكن فى مشكله فى الصورة فى بعض الاوقات 
لو تخرج الفيديو AVi او Wmv يكون احسن 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أكتوبر 2011)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> مجهود ممتاز جدا ...... لكن فى مشكله فى الصورة فى بعض الاوقات
> لو تخرج الفيديو AVi او Wmv يكون احسن
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا




اشكر حضرتك على المشاركة، اما بخصوص خروج الفيديو AVi او Wmv طبعا ممكن بس حيكون حجم الملف كبير جدا عكس MP4 اما بخصوص عدم و ضوح الصورة فى بعض الاوقات ارجو من حضرتك ذكر اى ملف و وقت الذى يحدث فيه المشكلة وان شاء الله تتحل

لانى اعلم ان الملفات تم اخراجها بصورة HD Hight Defination

و اشكر حضرتك على الملاحظه 


وشكرا


----------



## العبقرية (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يعينك ويزيدك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## madny (29 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا بشمهندس اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله كل خير 
وفي انتظار كل جديد ​


----------



## safys (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزيك خير يا هندسة 
مشتاقين لباقى المحاضرات يا هندسة 

فى انتظارك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## mh702 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eltab3i (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الكبير و جزاك الله به خيرا


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
هل من تكمله؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 نوفمبر 2011)

eslamabdelgowad قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> هل من تكمله؟؟؟




ان شاء الله فى تكلملة لا تقلق و قريبا جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## mh702 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Alamera Nouran (12 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية .. 
عندي استفسار بسيط لأني متخرجة جديد 
البرنامج مفيد لكافة التخصصات؟ ولا أهميته لتخصص معين؟
وشكرا


----------



## حسن احمد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> ان شاء الله فى تكلملة لا تقلق و قريبا جدا ان شاء الله




جزاك الله خيرا 
في الانتظار


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شــــــكرا لك وجــــــزاك الله كــــــل خـيـــــــــــر.....


----------



## eng md (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر علي الشروحات الجميلة والرائعة جدا 
بس اتمني او ارجو من حضرتك ان تكمل البرنامج مع شرح report مع شرح لاهم الربورتات التي تطلب في الشركات وكيفية عمل cash flow


----------



## mohammedsharaby (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## aidsami (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا طيب


----------



## magnum1272003 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لكم وأعانكم


----------



## العبقرية (3 ديسمبر 2011)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> ان شاء الله فى تكلملة لا تقلق و قريبا جدا ان شاء الله



ان شاء الله يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*الدرس الثالث - الجزء الثالث : شرح الـــ Activities و الــ Codes و الــــ Constraints.*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
*
السادة الزملاء

تحية طيبه و بعد

الى سيادتكم الدرس الثالث - الجزء الثالث.

شرح الـــ Activities و الــ Codes و الــــ Constraints.


لتحميل الدرس الثالث الجزء الاول من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/?ceeilqqgy0l91pd
 و لمشاهدته على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IiFdGY0QaM
 


و للمشاعدة من المنتدى ,,,,,, و شكر لكم​*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 ديسمبر 2011)

alamera nouran قال:


> يعطيك العافية ..
> عندي استفسار بسيط لأني متخرجة جديد
> البرنامج مفيد لكافة التخصصات؟ ولا أهميته لتخصص معين؟
> وشكرا




معلش ممكن حضرتك توضحى سؤالك اكثر 

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 ديسمبر 2011)

alamera nouran قال:


> يعطيك العافية ..
> عندي استفسار بسيط لأني متخرجة جديد
> البرنامج مفيد لكافة التخصصات؟ ولا أهميته لتخصص معين؟
> وشكرا




معلش ممكن حضرتك توضحى سؤالك اكثر 

و شكرا


----------



## asoma ovely (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 ديسمبر 2011)

asoma ovely قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



الشكرلله .................


----------



## elbobsameh (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الينك مش شغال لو سمحت اعادة الرفع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 ديسمبر 2011)

elbobsameh قال:


> الينك مش شغال لو سمحت اعادة الرفع




ارجو تحديد الرابط الذى لم يعمل مع سيادتكم

و شكرا


----------



## hih2 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

أحسنت يا باشمهندس وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## elbobsameh (16 ديسمبر 2011)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اخواتى الاعزاء
> 
> ...


اخى الحبيب هل من الممكن شرح primavera contract manager


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 ديسمبر 2011)

elbobsameh قال:


> اخى الحبيب هل من الممكن شرح primavera contract manager



اعتذر لسبب ان الـــ Primavera contract برنامج ثانى مختلف عن ما نشرحه الان و هو Primavera Project Manager

و بصراحة انا لم اتعامل من قبل فى الـــ Primavera contract

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الدرس الرابع - الجزء الاول : شرح الــ Resources.*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء

تحية طيبة و بعد

ان شاء الله نبداء مع حضراتكم الدرس الرابع - الجزء الاول فى تعليم برنامج الــ Primavera P6.8

و ان شاء الله الدروس يتناول شرح الموارد او الـــ Resources.


لمشاهدة الدرس 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6yVQnRBUfk



لتنزيل الدرس على الجهاز الخاص بيك


http://www.mediafire.com/?4yo574rizaf5uqt



و شكرا

​


----------



## sayedahmed330 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وان شاء الله تكمل المشوار للنهاية
نفع الله بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الصمت المميت2010 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

اسأل الله الكريم ان يتم عليك نعمته ويرزقك الجنة في الدار الاخرة


----------



## محمد حسن الدلاش (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
في انتظار التكمله
اللهم مااجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهك واقبله منه يااااااااااااارب


----------



## bassem2005 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد فهمي عثمان (25 ديسمبر 2011)

لينكات الدرس الاول لو سمحت


----------



## mism (25 ديسمبر 2011)

احمد فهمي عثمان قال:


> لينكات الدرس الاول لو سمحت


 اللينكات موجودة في مشاركات تالية راجع من الاول ستجدها ..وشكرا للباشمهندس احمد وياريت يقول لنا باقي الدروس


----------



## احمد فهمي عثمان (26 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290344&page=2#ixzz1hdD7MFvW


تم رفع الدرس الاول فى الصفحة الثانيه مشاركة 16

و شكرا


----------



## احمد فهمي عثمان (26 ديسمبر 2011)

هل فيه دروس اخري بعد الدرس الرابع نأمل الافاده وشكرا علي المجهود


----------



## قاسم احمد سلمان (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودك واعو من الله العزيز القدير ان يجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sayedahmed330 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

سلامات يا باشمهندس أحمد
لعل المانع خير


----------



## mohamedsalem75 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يامهندس احمد وجزاك الله كل خير وجعل ذلك العلم فى ميزان حسناتك ومغفرة لك ولوالديك


----------



## capten amer (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## المهندس ارقم (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ احمد الطيب 
تحية طيبة 
هل من الممكن رفع نسخة من برنامج Primavera P6.8
مع التقدير


----------



## المهندس ارقم (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ احمد الطيب 
قمت بتنصيب البرنامج بنجاح والحمد لله 
وعند تشغيل البرنامج وعمل EPS و OBS فإن قائمة Project تكون غير مفعلة 
فما السبب في ذلك ؟
مع التحية


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 ديسمبر 2011)

mism قال:


> اللينكات موجودة في مشاركات تالية راجع من الاول ستجدها ..وشكرا للباشمهندس احمد وياريت يقول لنا باقي الدروس



اشكرك على الرد mism و لك منى كل تحيه وتقدير :75:


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 ديسمبر 2011)

sayedahmed330 قال:


> سلامات يا باشمهندس أحمد
> لعل المانع خير



سلامات اخى الكريم

انا الحمد لله بخير وسوف اقوم ان شاء الله بتكملة باقى الاجزاء


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس ارقم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ احمد الطيب
> تحية طيبة
> هل من الممكن رفع نسخة من برنامج primavera p6.8
> مع التقدير



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

البرنامج بالفعل موجود فى المنتدى ارجوالبحث عليه وان لم يتم العثور عليه و عد منى سوف اقوم برفعه لكم جميعا 

وشكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اتابع باهتمام


----------



## بحر الرجال (1 يناير 2012)

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يضعه فى ميزان حسناتك وان يكون سببا فى دخولك جنات النعيم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 يناير 2012)

المهندس ارقم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ احمد الطيب
> قمت بتنصيب البرنامج بنجاح والحمد لله
> وعند تشغيل البرنامج وعمل EPS و OBS فإن قائمة Project تكون غير مفعلة
> ...



عدم تفعيل قائمة project كما هو موضح فى الصورة





ذلك يرجع الى انه لا يوجد مشاريع تحت EPS و ان قاعدة البينات خاليه من المشاريع

و لكن عند اضافة اى مشروع جديد نجد ان قائمة project قد تم تفعيلها كما هو موضح فى الصورة التاليه












و شكرا


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (1 يناير 2012)

في انتظار التكمله
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ارقم (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

المهندس احمد المحترم 

قمت باضافة EPS و OBS و WBS
وعند محاولة وضع الفعاليات فان قائمة الاعمال لا تظهر وكما موضح في الصور


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 يناير 2012)

المهندس ارقم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> المهندس احمد المحترم
> 
> ...




ان شاء الله لكى تظهر قائمة الاعمال او قائمة الــ WBS يجب عمل الاتى :

الضغط على group and sort

الضغط السطر اسفل كلمة group by و اختيار منه كلمة wbs

ثم بعد ذلك نغلق النافذه سوف تظهر لنا قائمة الاعمال


و شكرا

اتمنى ان اكون جاوبت على سؤال حضرتك

و شكرا


----------



## المهندس ارقم (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير استاذ احمد
ارجو ان لا تنزعج من اسألتي​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 يناير 2012)

المهندس ارقم قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير استاذ احمد
> ارجو ان لا تنزعج من اسألتي​




اهلا و سهلا بيك فى اى و قت


----------



## coldflame (4 يناير 2012)

the link is nt workin,,,, could u please renew it 
regards


----------



## انور الاستشاري (4 يناير 2012)

وفقك الله :: مجهود رائع تشكر عليه : ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 يناير 2012)

coldflame قال:


> the link is nt workin,,,, could u please renew it
> regards



which link is not work


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (9 يناير 2012)

waiting.......................


----------



## بحر الرجال (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لمجهودك الرائع اخونا المهندس احمد 
واريد سؤالك هل ستتكرم بشرح ال Activity code and constrain?

نسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mism (11 يناير 2012)

*بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم*

اخواني المهندسين المدنيين الاعزاء تتكون الان مجموعة لاخذ كورس البريمافيرا p6 في الابراهيمية بالاسكندرية بمبلغ 200 جنية مدتها 4 مستوي كل مستوي ب50 جنية وهي تابعة لليونسكو فمن يرغب بالاشتراك مراسلتي علي الخاص


----------



## arch_ali1980 (12 يناير 2012)

مجهود طيب و مباردة طيبة


----------



## مجدى سليمان (12 يناير 2012)

مشكله فى تغيير نوع وحجم ولون الخطوط فى P6 8.1 حيث تظهر رساله عند إختيار جدول 
Table,Font and Row
Font and Color
*AaBbYyZz* 
تظهر رساله
All of you fonts are hidden
To show fonts in this program , open Fonts in Control Panel and click
Font settings.
برجاء المساعده


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 يناير 2012)

بحر الرجال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لمجهودك الرائع اخونا المهندس احمد
> واريد سؤالك هل ستتكرم بشرح ال activity code and constrain?
> 
> نسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك




لقد تم شحهم فى الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 يناير 2012)

مجدى سليمان قال:


> مشكله فى تغيير نوع وحجم ولون الخطوط فى P6 8.1 حيث تظهر رساله عند إختيار جدول
> Table,Font and Row
> Font and Color
> *AaBbYyZz*
> ...



لم تقابلنى هذه المشكلة من قبل 

هل من الممكن اخذ snap shoot و عرضها علينا

و شكرا


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (17 يناير 2012)

تستحق كل خير لذا أدعو لك بظاهر الغيب


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يناير 2012)

*الدرس الرابع - الجزء الثانى : شرح الــ Resources.*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

*الاخوة الاعزاء

تحية طيبة و بعد

ان شاء الله نبداء مع حضراتكم الدرس الرابع - الجزء الثانى فى تعليم برنامج الــ Primavera P6.8

و ان شاء الله الدروس يتناول شرح الموارد او الـــ Resources.


لمشاهدة الدرس 

http://youtu.be/UlTklD-quFA

**لتنزيل الدرس على الجهاز الخاص بيك

http://www.mediafire.com/?ce17929hmb148lq


ملحوظة يوجد مثالين على البريمافيرا لعمارة سكنيه بالكامل

المثال مره من غير موارد و مرة اخرى بالموارد لكى يتدرب الجميع

اتنزيل المثالين

http://www.mediafire.com/?4kztza8ctpm3nvr


وشكرا
*


----------



## بحر الرجال (18 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لك*

بارك الله فيك الدرس الثالث الجزء الثالث ستجد انه مكتوب عليه الدرس الثالث الجزء الاول لذلك لم انتبه له

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المـــرداوي (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرًا باشمهندس

وفي انتظار المزيد ​


----------



## amr_taha_2011 (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## saadson (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا م احمد
وبارك الله لك فى وقتك وعلمك
ونفعنا الله بعلمك


----------



## sayedahmed330 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد على كل ما تقدمه
نفعنا الله بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zizo777 (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المعذرة ولكن لي سؤال حيث ان المشروع الذي قد قمت بعمل برنامج زمني له وعمل الجدولة لا يبدء من اول الخط الازرق لتاريخ بداية المشروع اي لا يبدء من بداية اليوم ولكن يبدء تقريبا من منتصف اليوم الاول لبداية المشروع مما يؤثر على عدد ساعات العمل في هذا اليوم وكذلك باقي الايام فكيف الحل بان نجعل الخط الازرق بداية المشروع يبدء من بداية اليوم وليس منتصف اليوم ............وجزاكم الله خيرا
 م.معتز


----------



## zizo777 (21 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290344&page=11#ixzz1k64xWwlk


*السلام عليكم
ارجو المعذرة ولكن لي سؤال حيث ان المشروع الذي قد قمت بعمل برنامج زمني له وعمل الجدولة لا يبدء من اول الخط الازرق لتاريخ بداية المشروع اي لا يبدء من بداية اليوم ولكن يبدء تقريبا من منتصف اليوم الاول لبداية المشروع مما يؤثر على عدد ساعات العمل في هذا اليوم وكذلك باقي الايام فكيف الحل بان نجعل الخط الازرق بداية المشروع يبدء من بداية اليوم وليس منتصف اليوم ............وجزاكم الله خيرا
م.معتز*​


----------



## brave_heart (22 يناير 2012)

*اللغة العربية بالبريمفيرا*

مجهود رائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك

تواجهنى مشكلة اللغة العربية غير متاحه عندى بالبرنامج فما الحل 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 يناير 2012)

zizo777 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المعذرة ولكن لي سؤال حيث ان المشروع الذي قد قمت بعمل برنامج زمني له وعمل الجدولة لا يبدء من اول الخط الازرق لتاريخ بداية المشروع اي لا يبدء من بداية اليوم ولكن يبدء تقريبا من منتصف اليوم الاول لبداية المشروع مما يؤثر على عدد ساعات العمل في هذا اليوم وكذلك باقي الايام فكيف الحل بان نجعل الخط الازرق بداية المشروع يبدء من بداية اليوم وليس منتصف اليوم ............وجزاكم الله خيرا
> م.معتز




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مهندس معتز كيف الحال؟

اولا يجب معرفة كبفبة حساب اليوم فى البريمافيرا، حيث ان اليوم يبداء من الساعة 12:00 ص وطبعا فى النتيجة العمل يبداء حوالى 8:00 ص اى تقريبا قبل نصف اليوم بقليل، و بالتالى من الطبيعى ان تجد هذا الفرق و يلاحظ هذه ف اليوم الاول فقط.

كيقية تفادى هذا الموضوع؟ ان نجعل اول يوم للمشروع يبداء عمل من الساعة 12:00 ص اى يتم اللعب فى النتيجة و التحايل عليها فى اول يوم فقط

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 يناير 2012)

brave_heart قال:


> مجهود رائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> تواجهنى مشكلة اللغة العربية غير متاحه عندى بالبرنامج فما الحل
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا



ان شاء الله اللغة العربيه موجوده،

اولا اذهب الى control panel و منها اختار Language and Region و منها اختار Change keyboard or other input methods اضغط على Administrative و اختار change system locale و اختار منها اللغه العربيه و سوف يقوم الجهاز بعادة التشغل و ان شاء الله تشتغل فى البريمافيرا


----------



## zizo777 (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
الاخ الفاضل المهندس / احمد الطيب
والله بمجرد ردك على سؤالي فان ذلك اسعدني كثيرا وجعلني اكون اكثر طمعا في كرم اخلاقك وفي علمك وحسبك ان زكاة العلم هي تعليمه .....فانا عندي مشكلة مع تحميل ال resources من نوع labor حيث اننا اذا فرضنا مثلا ان عندنا 100 م3 خرسانة قواعد والمدة الزمنية لاعمال النجارة 3 ايام فاذا اضفنا ال 100 م3 في ال budget نحصل على remaining مثلا 33/d وعندنا مجموعة نجارين تعمل باليومية والراتب وتكلفة المجموعة في اليوم الواحد 500 ريال للمجموعة فيكون بذلك تكلفة مجموعة النجارين الفعلية هي 1500 ريال ولكن في البريمافيرا يعطيني تكلفة اكبر من ذلك بكثير وذلك بناء على 100 م3 التي وضعناها في ال budget 
وشاكر جدا جدا على اهتمامك واستقطاعك من وقتك للرد على اسئلتي واسئلة السادة الافاضل غيري من المهندسين جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك واريد اذكرك بقول الامام علي كرم الله وجهه ورضي عنه 

ما لفضل لأهل العلم أنـــهم***** على الهدى لمن استــهدى أدلاء

وقيمة المرء ما قد كان يحسنه***** والجاهلون لأهل العلـــــم أعــــداء

فقم بعلم ولا تطلــــب به بدلا*****فالناس موتى وأهــــل العـــلم أحياء


----------



## الزين ابو احمد (26 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزريتك مع خالص الاحترام


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (26 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..و غفر لك و رحم و الديك


----------



## امجد المايسترو (26 يناير 2012)

استاذ احمد تحية طيبة وتقدير 
اما بعد فانا لدي سؤال قد لا يكون بخصوص موضوع البروموفيرا لكن لشدة احتياجي لاجابة من جنابك الكريم ارجو ان تجيبني وهي بخصوص التقويم في برنامج ام اس بروجيكت لم يتغير معي كما عملت الخطوات اللي شرجتها في المنتدى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 يناير 2012)

*كيفية حساب الــ Labor فى الــ Primavera*



zizo777 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
> الاخ الفاضل المهندس / احمد الطيب
> والله بمجرد ردك على سؤالي فان ذلك اسعدني كثيرا وجعلني اكون اكثر طمعا في كرم اخلاقك وفي علمك وحسبك ان زكاة العلم هي تعليمه .....فانا عندي مشكلة مع تحميل ال resources من نوع labor حيث اننا اذا فرضنا مثلا ان عندنا 100 م3 خرسانة قواعد والمدة الزمنية لاعمال النجارة 3 ايام فاذا اضفنا ال 100 م3 في ال budget نحصل على remaining مثلا 33/d وعندنا مجموعة نجارين تعمل باليومية والراتب وتكلفة المجموعة في اليوم الواحد 500 ريال للمجموعة فيكون بذلك تكلفة مجموعة النجارين الفعلية هي 1500 ريال ولكن في البريمافيرا يعطيني تكلفة اكبر من ذلك بكثير وذلك بناء على 100 م3 التي وضعناها في ال budget
> وشاكر جدا جدا على اهتمامك واستقطاعك من وقتك للرد على اسئلتي واسئلة السادة الافاضل غيري من المهندسين جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك واريد اذكرك بقول الامام علي كرم الله وجهه ورضي عنه
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اولا كيف الحال؟ و اتمنى ان تكون بافضل حال و اعتذر عن تاخيرى فى الرد

و الحمد لله انا فهمت مشكلتك، ان شاء الله مشكلة بسيطة و لها حل

اولا : 100 م3 دول ملهمش دعوة بالنجاريين دول خرسانه قواعد اى مرحلة صب و ليس مرحلة نجارة، فهمتينى.

نوضح اكثر

نفترض ان عندنا نشاط تحت مسمى قواعد خرسانيه و مدته ثلاث ايام، ده نشاط له موارد، طيب فين الموارد الخاص بيه، الموارد الخاصة بيه هم:-


الخرسانه الصب و حتكون من نوع موارد الخامات و حنحط فيها سعر المتر المكعب، بحيث اننا فى الـــ Budget سوف نكتب رقم 100 و هو حجم الكلى للصب.
عمالة النجارة و حيكون مورد من نوع ال labor و سوف نقوم بكتابة تكلفة اليوم الواحد و هو 500 ريال كما ذكرت و يتم عمل ذلك فى الــــ Resource فى الـــ Units and Price بحيث تكون القيمة فى خانة الـــ Price / Unit هى 500/d و ليس 500/h او تكتب القيمة بالساعات كما يلى 62.5/h، و بعد ذلك نقوم باضافته كمورد للنشاط خرسانه القواعد.


فى خانة الخرسانه اى فى ال budget يتم كتابة 100 متر مكعب و سوف يقوم البرنامج بضرب فئة المتر فى الكمية لكى يظهر لك القيمة الماليه الاجماليه للخرسانه 


اما بخصوص النجارين سواء كنت و ضعت ال unite/price باليوم او بالساعة اى ان القيمة 500 فى اليوم او 62.5 فى الساعة، فهى لا تفرق مع البرنامج لنك لابد ان تضع فى ال budget مجموعه ساعات العمل و هى مفترضه انها ثمانى ساعات فى اليوم اى اربعة و عشرون ساعه فى الثلاثة ايام 



اى ان 8 ساعات اليوم الواحد * القيمة الماليه للساعة الواحده 62.5 = 500


اى ان اجمالى عدد الساعات 24 ساعة * القيمة الماليه للساعة الواحده 62.5 = 1500




اى انه يجب ادخال ال budget باجمالى عدد الساعات و ليس اجمالى عدد الايام


ارجو ان اكون جاوبت على سؤال حضرتك 



مرفق الى حضرتكم ملف بريمافيرا للموضوع السابق 


و شكرا


----------



## zizo777 (29 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا مهندس احمد ونفعك الله بعلمك في الدارين امين
وفي انتظار الدروس القادمة انشاء الله


----------



## mism (29 يناير 2012)

انا بستعمل بريمافيرا p6 v7 ام يفضل v6.8 حيث ان v7 لايعطي قيمة اجمالية للموارد في جدول activities ..وبالنسبة للمثال السابق لقواعد الخرسانة الاتدخل تكلفة النجارة ضمن التكلفة الاجمالية لمتر الخرسانة وهو 1500 جنية ولكن في الموارد نحن جعلنا الخرسانة كمورد والنجارة كمورد رغم تداخلهما وممكن يقوم البرنامج بجمعهم رغم ان سعرمتر الخرسانة يشمل النجارة..واسف علي الاطالة وشكرا لسيادتكم


----------



## engabdo87 (29 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا غير هنى لم استطع تنزيل الدرس الاول من على الرابط الموجود رجاء الافادة وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 يناير 2012)

engabdo87 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا غير هنى لم استطع تنزيل الدرس الاول من على الرابط الموجود رجاء الافادة وشكرا



ان شاء الله حتلاقى الروابط فى الصفحة الثانيه مشاركة رقم 16


و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 يناير 2012)

mism قال:


> انا بستعمل بريمافيرا p6 v7 ام يفضل v6.8 حيث ان v7 لايعطي قيمة اجمالية للموارد في جدول activities ..وبالنسبة للمثال السابق لقواعد الخرسانة الاتدخل تكلفة النجارة ضمن التكلفة الاجمالية لمتر الخرسانة وهو 1500 جنية ولكن في الموارد نحن جعلنا الخرسانة كمورد والنجارة كمورد رغم تداخلهما وممكن يقوم البرنامج بجمعهم رغم ان سعرمتر الخرسانة يشمل النجارة..واسف علي الاطالة وشكرا لسيادتكم



لا يوجد فرق بين P6.7 و P6.8 يمكنان يكون الاختلاف فى قاعدة البيانات و التخزين اما فى البرنامج لا المضمون العام واحد.
اما بخصوص دخول النجاريين كمورد او لا، هذا يعتمد هل سعر متر الخرسانه شامل النجارة ام لا يتقوف على كل شركة و من الممكن ان يدخل سعر النجارة فى حاله عمل Cost Breakdown او فى حالة الرغبة فى حساب الـــ Man Power للمشروع او للمهام.

و شكرا


----------



## bboumediene (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
وكم انا سعيد بمتابعتك والتعلم منك


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (31 يناير 2012)

أخ أحمد الطيب بارك الله فيك..لا أظنك قد غفلت على موضوع Progress و مرحلة المتابعة و نسب الإنجاز...هل ننتظر دروس جديدة على هذا الموضوع المهم؟؟ على كل حال بارك الله فيك على كل ما قدمت


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (31 يناير 2012)

خالد بوزهرة قال:


> أخ أحمد الطيب بارك الله فيك..لا أظنك قد غفلت على موضوع progress و مرحلة المتابعة و نسب الإنجاز...هل ننتظر دروس جديدة على هذا الموضوع المهم؟؟ على كل حال بارك الله فيك على كل ما قدمت



لا طبعا صعب موضوع المتابعه انه يتنسى ان شاء الله سوف يتم شرحة فى دروس قادمة


----------



## gamil_13 (4 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## safa aldin (5 فبراير 2012)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيكم


----------



## النشبط (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خير وأرجو ان تستكمل بقية المحاضرات


----------



## engabdo87 (5 فبراير 2012)

الاخ الكريم بارك الله فيك
عند محاولتى تنزيل الملف منعلىالرابط الذى تفضلت بكتابته اجدالرسالةالتالية
invalid or deleted file
ارجو الافادة بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_saliem (8 فبراير 2012)

بصراحة بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 فبراير 2012)

engabdo87 قال:


> الاخ الكريم بارك الله فيك
> عند محاولتى تنزيل الملف منعلىالرابط الذى تفضلت بكتابته اجدالرسالةالتالية
> invalid or deleted file
> ارجو الافادة بارك الله فيك



و لو حضرتك كنت تتحدث عن الدرس الاول و كنت قد ارشد حضرتك انه تم اعادة تنزيلة فى الصفحة الثانيه المشاركة 16 فان جميع الروابط تعمل 
فهل المشكلة فى هذا ام هناك مشكلة اخرى 
ارجو الافادة و شكرا


----------



## tbuly (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس على هذا العمل الرائع ولكم اجر كل حرف او اي استفادة من الدروس التي تم تحميلها


----------



## cromba (12 فبراير 2012)

*بجد شكرا*

شرح رائع و وافى مش عارفين نقولك اية يا باشمهندس شكرا و منتظرين باقى الدروس


----------



## فادي ابو النصر (14 فبراير 2012)

أتمنى من الاخ المهندس أن يكمل بالشروحات و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil love (15 فبراير 2012)

*الاخ العزيز احمد الطيب صراحة تعجز الكلمات عن ابداء الاعجاب والشكر لدروسك ومحاضراتك الرائعة
وفقك الله اخي العزيز وبارك بك على جهودك الطيبة لافادة اخوانك 

انا ايضا حملت شرحك الرائع عن ms project 2007 وكان اكثر من رائع

اسال الله ان يزيدك علما ويبارك بك اخي العزيز

تقبل تحياتي وسلامي*​


----------



## civil love (15 فبراير 2012)

نحن بانتظار بقية المحاضرات


----------



## Arefaat (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## enghaytham (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 فبراير 2012)

هل من تكمله مهندسنا العزيز
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس126 (28 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااا ليكى جدا على المجهود العظيم الذى تقوم بة
وفى انتظار استكمال باقى الدروس


----------



## ahmed_maged (28 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً مهندس أحمد*​


----------



## باسل أفندي (28 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا باشمهندس


----------



## Star__eng (28 فبراير 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ...اسال الله ان ينفع بعلمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك...وفى انتظار باقى الشرح


----------



## arch_hamada (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## my wish (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ، وأتمنى ان تكون دروسك القادمة عن مواضيع 
Activity usage profile , Resource usage profile 
أنتظر هذه الدروس على أحر من الجمر ...

أدخلنا الله وإياك الجنة بغير حســـــــــــــــآب .... اللهم آآآمين


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (3 مارس 2012)

my wish قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ، وأتمنى ان تكون دروسك القادمة عن مواضيع
> activity usage profile , resource usage profile
> أنتظر هذه الدروس على أحر من الجمر ...
> 
> أدخلنا الله وإياك الجنة بغير حســـــــــــــــآب .... اللهم آآآمين



أؤيد هذا الكلام وبشده


----------



## mism (5 مارس 2012)

باشمهندس احمد لعل المانع خير ونرجوا ان توفق لاستكمال الموضوع


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن حسن (6 مارس 2012)

منظرين باقي المحاضرات 
ياباشمهندس احمد


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن حسن (6 مارس 2012)

اولا 
بصراحة انا نزلت بعض الفيديوهات لقيتها ممتازة
وخاصتا لان مشروع التخرج بتاعي هو ادارة المشروعات
فأعجبت كثيرا بهذا الشرح
اللهم اغفر لصاحب هذا العمل الطيب
اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اعتذر للجميع عن تاخرى فى الرد عليكم و ذلك بسبب ظروف سفرى فى رحلة عمرة للملكة السعوديه، و ان شاء الله سوف اواصل قريبا

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 مارس 2012)

my wish قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ، وأتمنى ان تكون دروسك القادمة عن مواضيع
> Activity usage profile , Resource usage profile
> أنتظر هذه الدروس على أحر من الجمر ...
> 
> أدخلنا الله وإياك الجنة بغير حســـــــــــــــآب .... اللهم آآآمين



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اشكركم جميعا my wish و eslamabdelgowad 

كما ارجو ان اوضح لحضراتكم بخصوص الــ Activity usage profile , Resource usage 
profile

انه تم شرحهم فى الدرس الرابع الجزء الثانى، ارجو من حضراتكم مراجعه الدرس مره اخرى و الرجوع الى فى حاله لو هناك اى شىء يريد التوضيح 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlTklD-quFA&feature=BFa&list=PLF2B4D4757C8084FC&lf=plpp_video

و شكرا


----------



## hafez (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبانتظار باقي الدروس


----------



## waled 123 (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لا تنسانا بدعوة وأنت فى البقاع المقدسة وترجعلنا بالسلامة مأجور إن شاء الله ولى طلب ياريت حضرتك تشرحلنا ال cash flow وهل يمكن الحصول على منحنى التدفق من البريمافيرا أم الافضل أن أصدر البيانات الى الاكسيل 
أيضا بالنسبة لل wbs والانشطة هل أقوم بعملهم أكسيل وأصدرهم للبريمافيرا . أو باختصار ما هو التكنيك المتبع فى سوق العمل وكيف يستعمل مهندس التخطيط البرنامج. سؤال أخير أنا أعمل مهندس مدنى فى التنفيذ أكثر من اربع سنوات وعايز أنتقل الى التخطيط وحاليا لدى لدى معلومات عن البرنامج الزمنى وكيفية ربط الانشطة ببعضها وعمل update للمشروع وتحميل الموارد على كل نشاط فما هى نصيحتك لى وجزاك الله خيرا ومعذرة على الاطالة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 مارس 2012)

waled 123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لا تنسانا بدعوة وأنت فى البقاع المقدسة وترجعلنا بالسلامة مأجور إن شاء الله ولى طلب ياريت حضرتك تشرحلنا ال cash flow وهل يمكن الحصول على منحنى التدفق من البريمافيرا أم الافضل أن أصدر البيانات الى الاكسيل
> أيضا بالنسبة لل wbs والانشطة هل أقوم بعملهم أكسيل وأصدرهم للبريمافيرا . أو باختصار ما هو التكنيك المتبع فى سوق العمل وكيف يستعمل مهندس التخطيط البرنامج. سؤال أخير أنا أعمل مهندس مدنى فى التنفيذ أكثر من اربع سنوات وعايز أنتقل الى التخطيط وحاليا لدى لدى معلومات عن البرنامج الزمنى وكيفية ربط الانشطة ببعضها وعمل update للمشروع وتحميل الموارد على كل نشاط فما هى نصيحتك لى وجزاك الله خيرا ومعذرة على الاطالة



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ان شاء الله و ربنا يوعد المسلمين جميعا بزيارة الحبيب المصطفى و البيت الحرام.

بخصوص الـــ Cash Flow ان شاء الله سوف يتم شرحة فى التقارير.
بخصوص الــ WBS من الافضل و الاسرع عمله فى البريمافيرا مباشرة، اما بخصوص الاسلوب المتبع فى السوق هذا يعتمد على البلد و الشركة، فمثلا فى مصر اكثر من 90% يستخدموا البريمافيرا جدول زمنى لا اكثر، شركات كثيرة فى دول الخليج تستخدم البريمافيرا كجدول زمنى بالاضافه الى متابعه الــ Cost Control، و كهذا تعتمد على اسلوب الشركة و لا يوجد اسلوب واحد لان حتى الجدول الزمنى فى منه انواع، ممكن ان يكون جدول زمنى مختصر جدا او ممكن ان يكون جدول زمنى مفصل جدا، و ما بينهما.

و الله التنفيذ ممتاز، و التخطيط برده ممتاز، افضل شىء استخير المولى عز و جل و الى فيه الخير ييسرهولك المولى باذن الله.

و شكرا


----------



## waled 123 (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله أنا عاجز عن الشكر لسرعة ردك واهتمامك وبالنسبة لسؤالى إن شاء الله حصلى استخارة . بس كنت عايز اعرف ما هو الاعداد المناسب لكى أخوض فى مجال التخطيط . وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 مارس 2012)

waled 123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله أنا عاجز عن الشكر لسرعة ردك واهتمامك وبالنسبة لسؤالى إن شاء الله حصلى استخارة . بس كنت عايز اعرف ما هو الاعداد المناسب لكى أخوض فى مجال التخطيط . وشكرا



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اولا : الشكر لله
ثانيا : بخصوص الاعداد لمجال التخطيط و الله من و جه نظرى الشخصيه اولا ان تدرك جميع خواص و خبايا البرنامج الذى سوف تتعامل معه، و ان تدرك شىء مهم جدا ان الخطة الزمنيه ممكن تتغير طبقا للظروف اى ممكن تتغير طبقا لظروف الشركة مش العمل فقط اى من الممكن ان تضع خطة زمنيه كل يومين و ده يتطلب سرعه فى الاداء، ان تحسن التعامل مع البرامج الاخرى و ده مطلوب جدا مثل الــ Excel و الــ AutoCAD لكن ممكن تستخرج معلومات تفيدك فى التخطيط من اللوحات المعمارى او الصحى و هكذا، و على كل حال مش حطول عليك لان موضوع التخطيط مجال كبير، و على العموم بالتوفيق ولو احتجت اى شىء اسال و ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنى و اجوبك.

و شكرا


----------



## waled 123 (10 مارس 2012)

معذرة أستاذنا مش فاهم . يعنى تقصد إن الخطة الزمنية ممكن أغيرها بمعنى التعديل على ال bas line ولا أعمل برنامج زمنى جديد خالص من آخر نقطة توقفت فيها فى الخطة القديمة وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 مارس 2012)

waled 123 قال:


> معذرة أستاذنا مش فاهم . يعنى تقصد إن الخطة الزمنية ممكن أغيرها بمعنى التعديل على ال bas line ولا أعمل برنامج زمنى جديد خالص من آخر نقطة توقفت فيها فى الخطة القديمة وشكرا



اوضح لحضرتك

من الممكن ان يكون هناك مشروع لعمل 100 فيلا مثلا، و من الممكن ان يتطلب منك و ضع ثلاث جداول زمنيه واحد ينتهى بعد سنه و الاخر بعد 15 شهر و الاخر بعد 18 شهر، لكى تفاضل الشركة بينهم.

و كذلك عند التاخر فى المشروع و يتطلب هذا التاخر فترة زمنيه اضافيه من الممكن ايضا و ضع اكثر من سيناريو للفترة الباقيه لاختيار الانسب منهم.


اتمنى ان اكون و ضحت لحضرتك و لو فى اى شىء تانى تحت امرك


و شكرا


----------



## waled 123 (10 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كم أنا سعيد بحوارى معاك وكنت محضر بعض الاستفسارات من فترة سوف أبحث عنها حتى أستفاد. لكن سؤال على الماشى : أنا مقدم على مشروع إنشاء مدرسة وحاليا أعكف على المخططات وزى ماقلت لحضرتك إنى مهندس مدنى تنفيذ وناوى أدخل هذا المشروع للبريمافيرا لحساب المدة الزمنيةو تحميل بعض موارد المشروع والمشكلة إنى ممكن مقدرش أحصل على سعر كل مورد من المحاسب فهل أتعامل مع البرنامج بحيث أخلى units/price
بواحد وفى خانة ال budgeted units أدخل القيمة كعدد وليس تكلفة . مثل عدد أكياس الاسمنت او كمية البلك وما شابه ذلك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 مارس 2012)

waled 123 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا كم أنا سعيد بحوارى معاك وكنت محضر بعض الاستفسارات من فترة سوف أبحث عنها حتى أستفاد. لكن سؤال على الماشى : أنا مقدم على مشروع إنشاء مدرسة وحاليا أعكف على المخططات وزى ماقلت لحضرتك إنى مهندس مدنى تنفيذ وناوى أدخل هذا المشروع للبريمافيرا لحساب المدة الزمنيةو تحميل بعض موارد المشروع والمشكلة إنى ممكن مقدرش أحصل على سعر كل مورد من المحاسب فهل أتعامل مع البرنامج بحيث أخلى units/price
> بواحد وفى خانة ال budgeted units أدخل القيمة كعدد وليس تكلفة . مثل عدد أكياس الاسمنت او كمية البلك وما شابه ذلك وجزاك الله خيرا



لامعلش ممكن توضحلى اكثر لو سمحت 

لانى الى انا اعرفه ان اى مشروع له BOQ Bill of Quantity اى كميات الخامات و يكون مصحوبا معاها الاسعار فهل الـــ BOQ معاك و لا لا


و شكرا


----------



## waled 123 (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم أنا أقصد أثناء التنفيذ ومتابعة المشروع وانا بدخل الموارد الفعلية معذرة لعدم التوضيح


----------



## waled 123 (10 مارس 2012)

بالمناسبة المقاول هو اللى بيحط الاسعار وبيحطها على مزاجو يعنى ممكن يرفع بنود الخرسانة عشان ياخد اكبر مبلغ فى البداية بحيث يقدر يصرف على المشروع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 مارس 2012)

waled 123 قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا أقصد أثناء التنفيذ ومتابعة المشروع وانا بدخل الموارد الفعلية معذرة لعدم التوضيح



و الواضح ان الموضوع فى شىء من اللخبطه 
لان و ضع الموارد يكون فى مرحلى عمل المخطط الزمنى اى ان و ضع الموارد مرحلة و متابعة المشروع مرحلة تانيه خالص

ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة الدرس الرابع مرة اخرى، لانه موضع بيه الموارد و الــ units/price و الـــ 
budgeted units.

و شكرا


----------



## waled 123 (10 مارس 2012)

أستاذنا العزيز انا بعد عمل المخطط الزمنى للمشروع عملت قاموس الموارد للمشروع دلوأتى و بعد عمل قاموس الموارد وتخصيص الموارد لكل نشاط بستخدم خانة ال budgeted وبحدد الكمية فيقوم البرنامج بضرب الكمية فى سعر الوحدة ويعطى الناتج فى خانة الbudgeted total cost .يعنى على سبيل المثال نشاط الخرسانة المسلحة دخلت توريد الحديد والخرسانة المسلحة ومقاول أعمال النجارة وكذلك الحدادة ولغاية دلواتى أنا معملتش حاجة بسعر متر الخرسانة إللى موجود فى ال لBOQيعنى ياريت توضحلى إذاى بستخدم ال BOQ ولو حتى بمثال جاهز أقدر من خلالة أستوعب الموضوع كويس وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 مارس 2012)

waled 123 قال:


> أستاذنا العزيز انا بعد عمل المخطط الزمنى للمشروع عملت قاموس الموارد للمشروع دلوأتى و بعد عمل قاموس الموارد وتخصيص الموارد لكل نشاط بستخدم خانة ال budgeted وبحدد الكمية فيقوم البرنامج بضرب الكمية فى سعر الوحدة ويعطى الناتج فى خانة الbudgeted total cost .يعنى على سبيل المثال نشاط الخرسانة المسلحة دخلت توريد الحديد والخرسانة المسلحة ومقاول أعمال النجارة وكذلك الحدادة ولغاية دلواتى أنا معملتش حاجة بسعر متر الخرسانة إللى موجود فى ال لBOQيعنى ياريت توضحلى إذاى بستخدم ال BOQ ولو حتى بمثال جاهز أقدر من خلالة أستوعب الموضوع كويس وشكرا



تمام كل الى حضرتك عملته من كتابه


الحديد
الخرسانه
النجارة


هؤلاء الثلاث بنود موجدين مجمعه فى الــ BOQ تحت اسم خرسانه مسلحة و حتلاقى ان سعر المتر المربع للخرسانه المسلحة من المفترض ان يساوى الثلاث البنود السابقه.
الـــ BOQ تقوم بتجميع البنود، مثال اخر سعر تركيب السيراميك فى الــ BOQ يكون شامل الاسمنت و العماله و الرمل و المياه و الاسمنت الابيض.


ما فعلته حضرتك من تفصيل الموارد هذا ليس خطاء و لكن هذا يدخل تحت بند اخر من الجداول الزمنيه اسمه Cost Breakdown ده يستخدم فى حاله عمل الــ Cost Control على المشروع 





ارجو ان يكون الموضوع وضح لحضرتك


و شكرا


----------



## hhmdan (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## waled 123 (11 مارس 2012)

معنى ذلك إنى بعد ما أدخل بنود ال BOQ للبريمافيرا وتم الموافقة على البرنامج الزمنى 
إن وانا بعمل متابعة للمشروع حيكون على تواريخ البدء والانتهاء للانشطة وخانة ال actual units مش حاجى جنبها لانى حنشط خيار ال auto compute actual صح. لكن فى طريقة ال cost breakdown بدخل ال actual units يدويا لكن يبقى عندى استفسار آخر هل فى طريقة ال cost breakdown يتم عمل cash flow


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (11 مارس 2012)

الله يفتح عليكم من علمه وفضله
الحوار من الاول ممتع وشيق


----------



## waled 123 (12 مارس 2012)

أستاذنا العزيز أسأل الله تبارك وتعالى ان تكون فى اتم صحة وعافية وألا تحرمنا من خبرتك وياريت فى أقرب وقت تفيدنى بسؤالى الاخير .
معذرة ممكن أكون بستعجل زيادة عن اللازم بس زى ماقلت لحضرتك إن عندى نية أخوض مجال التخطيط وبقوة فهل من معين . طبعا بعد الاستعانة بالله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (15 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة التي فعلا انقذتني*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2012)

waled 123 قال:


> معنى ذلك إنى بعد ما أدخل بنود ال BOQ للبريمافيرا وتم الموافقة على البرنامج الزمنى
> إن وانا بعمل متابعة للمشروع حيكون على تواريخ البدء والانتهاء للانشطة وخانة ال actual units مش حاجى جنبها لانى حنشط خيار ال auto compute actual صح. لكن فى طريقة ال cost breakdown بدخل ال actual units يدويا لكن يبقى عندى استفسار آخر هل فى طريقة ال cost breakdown يتم عمل cash flow



لالالالالالالالالا الموضوع كده متلخبط عندك خانة الـــ actual unit يتم استخدامها فى كل الاوقات، و كذلك عمل الـــ cash flow يتم عملة فى جميع الحالات، ليس منفردا بحاله معينه.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2012)

عبدالله الماضي قال:


> *بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة التي فعلا انقذتني*



الحمد لله و الشكر لله


----------



## waled 123 (16 مارس 2012)

أولا حمد لله على السلامة وفى ميزان حسناتك العمرة . ثانيا عايز اعرف كيفية استخراج تقرير ال cash flow من البريمافيرا الاصدار الثامن فيرجن واحد عشان التقارير مختلفة نوعا ما عن الاصدار السادس . ثالثا ياريت حضرتك لو تكرمت تعجل لنا بباقى الشرح عشان اللخبطة اللى حضرتك بتقولى عليها ممكن تكون ناشئة بسبب إن كل واحد من الاخوة الافاضل اللى بيشرح البرنامج مبيكملهوش . وبالتالى أضطر أن أستنتج بعض المعلومات بعضها يطلع صح والبعض الاخر يطلع زى ماحضرتك قرأت فى رسايلى السابقة وياريت ان رسالتى يقرأها كل من هو مهتم بتدريس هذا البرنامج . نعم أنا اعلم إن هذا عمل خيرى وجزاهم الله خيرا لكن يقول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنة ) وإن كان الحديث ضعيف لكن يكفى قول الله تعالى ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون )


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مارس 2012)

waled 123 قال:


> أولا حمد لله على السلامة وفى ميزان حسناتك العمرة . ثانيا عايز اعرف كيفية استخراج تقرير ال cash flow من البريمافيرا الاصدار الثامن فيرجن واحد عشان التقارير مختلفة نوعا ما عن الاصدار السادس . ثالثا ياريت حضرتك لو تكرمت تعجل لنا بباقى الشرح عشان اللخبطة اللى حضرتك بتقولى عليها ممكن تكون ناشئة بسبب إن كل واحد من الاخوة الافاضل اللى بيشرح البرنامج مبيكملهوش . وبالتالى أضطر أن أستنتج بعض المعلومات بعضها يطلع صح والبعض الاخر يطلع زى ماحضرتك قرأت فى رسايلى السابقة وياريت ان رسالتى يقرأها كل من هو مهتم بتدريس هذا البرنامج . نعم أنا اعلم إن هذا عمل خيرى وجزاهم الله خيرا لكن يقول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنة ) وإن كان الحديث ضعيف لكن يكفى قول الله تعالى ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون )





الله يسلمك 
بخصوص استخراج تقرير الــ cash flow من الاصدار الثامن ملحوظه انه لا يوجد فى الاصدار الثامن اى تقرير عن الــ cash flow و هذا خطاء منهم و بالتالى يوجد حلان الاول اننا سوف نتعلم انشاء هذا التقرير و الحل الثانى اننا سوف ناخد التقرير من اى نسخة سابقه عن طريق الـــ export و يتم ادخاله فى الاصدار الثامن عن طريق الــ import و سوف نتعلم هذا ان شاء الله.

اما بخصوص تكملة باقى المحضرات ان شاء الله بداء من غداء سوف اعمل فى باقى المحضرات، حتى يتم الكورس على خير.

باشمهندس وليد بخصوص كلمة حضرتك ان فى كثير من الناس مش بيكملوا الشرح للاخر فى بعض الاوقات ممكن هذا يرجع لظروف فى الحياه و ارتباطات لان ما لا يعلمه احد بخصوصى انا النصف ساعه الى بتنزل على اليوتيوب دى بتتعمل فى اكثر من خمس ساعات لان ابسط شىء اى غلط فى اى معلومة ممكن تتقال بيخليك تعيد من الاول لان طبعا اى غلط فى اى معلومه حتسال عليها يوم الدين و دى مسئوليه و امانه علميه و تاكد ان عدم الاستكمال بيكون لظروف الحياه او ظروف شخصيه بس انا امل من الله عز و جل ان اكمله على خير، اما بخصوص كلام حضرتك ........ نعم أنا اعلم إن هذا عمل خيرى وجزاهم الله خيرا لكن يقول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنة ) وإن كان الحديث ضعيف لكن يكفى قول الله تعالى ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون )............. اعتقد يا باشمهندس ان الحمد لله و الشكر لله سؤاء حضرتك او غيرك انا لم اقصر معه فى معلومه اطلبت منى او فى رد على اسئلة حضرتكم، و لذلك اتمنى من الله سبحانه و تعالى انى اكون على الاقل اتقنت العمل فى الرد على استفساراتكم........ اسف على الاطاله يا باشمهندس

و ان شاء الله جميعا لباقى الزملاء ربنا يعنى و بداء من غد سوف اعمل فى باقى المحضرات و شكرا.


----------



## waled 123 (16 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يعينك على فعل الخير لكن أحب أنبه على شئ بالنسبة لرسالتى الاخيرة فأقسم بالله إنى ماقصدت حضرتك . أنا أقصد بعض من يدرس البرنامج بدون ذكر أسماء . لكن لما حصلت على شرح حضرتك على البرنامج ارتحت كثيرا وبطلت ابحث عن شروحات تانية 
أخيرا أكرر اعتذارى لك أستاذنا الغالى ...............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مارس 2012)

waled 123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يعينك على فعل الخير لكن أحب أنبه على شئ بالنسبة لرسالتى الاخيرة فأقسم بالله إنى ماقصدت حضرتك . أنا أقصد بعض من يدرس البرنامج بدون ذكر أسماء . لكن لما حصلت على شرح حضرتك على البرنامج ارتحت كثيرا وبطلت ابحث عن شروحات تانية
> أخيرا أكرر اعتذارى لك أستاذنا الغالى ...............



قدر الله و ما شاء فعل، لا يوجد اعتذار بيننا كلنا اخوه.


----------



## yahya ahmed (16 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*


----------



## yahya ahmed (17 مارس 2012)

*دكتور راغب السرجاني:

كان أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه يبكي كلما تذكر فتح "تستر"

و"تستر" كانت مدينة فارسية حصينة حاصرها المسلمون سنة ونصف بالكامل، ثم سقطت المدينة في أيدي المسلمين، وتحقق لهم فتحاً مبيناً.. وهو من أصعب الفتوح التي خاضها المسلمون..

فإذا كان الوضع بهذه الصورة الجميلة المشرقة فلماذا يبكي أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه عندما يتذكر موقعة تستر ؟!

لقد فتح باب حصن تستر قبيل ساعات الفجر بقليل، وانهمرت الجيوش الإسلامية داخل الحصن، ودار لقاء رهيب بين ثلاثين ألف مسلم ومائة وخمسين ألف فارس، وكان قتالاً في منتهى الضراوة.. وكانت كل لحظة في هذا القتال تحمل الموت، وتحمل الخطر على الجيش المسلم..

موقف في منتهى الصعوبة.. وأزمة من أخطر الأزمات!..

ولكن في النهاية – بفضل الله - كتب الله النصر للمؤمنين.. وانتصروا على عدوهم انتصاراً باهراً، وكان هذا الانتصار بعد لحظات من شروق الشمس !!

واكتشف المسلمون أن صلاة الصبح قد ضاعت في ذلك اليوم الرهيب !!

لم يستطع المسلمون في داخل هذه الأزمة الطاحنة والسيوف على رقابهم أن يصلوا الصبح في ميعاده!!

ويبكي أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه لضياع صلاة الصبح مرة واحدة في حياته.. يبكي وهو معذور، وجيش المسلين معذور، وجيش المسلمين مشغول بذروة سنام الإسلام.. مشغول بالجهاد.. لكن الذي ضاع شئ عظيم!..

يقول أنس: وما تستر ؟! لقد ضاعت مني صلاة الصبح، ما وددت أن لي الدنيا جميعاً بهذه الصلاة !!

هنا نفهم لماذا كان ينصر هؤلاء ..

ما هو قدر صلاة الفجر فى حياتنا .. ؟؟ هؤلاء الناس ضحوا بحياتهم فى سبيل الله .. هل نقدر نحن أن نضحى بنومة فى سبيل الله .. اذا لم نقدر .. فأى نصر نأمل ؟؟؟؟
*

​


----------



## waled 123 (17 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ونفع بك ( ذكرتنى بقول القائل : إخواننا أفضل من أهلينا إخواننا يذكرونا بالاخرة وأهلونا يذكرونا بالدنيا )


----------



## kembel67 (17 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير:84:


----------



## waled 123 (19 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك ياباشمهندس أحمد أسأل الله أن تكون فى أتم صحة وعافية 

*


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد 
سؤال عن الproject tracking كيف نعمل متابعة للمشروع وكيف نعمل UPDATING للبرنامج الزمني


----------



## waled 123 (23 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته طال غيابك أستاذنا الغالى ياريت نقدر نتطمن عليك ولو بمشاركة تخبرنا فيها انك بخير حال وشكرا


----------



## waled 123 (23 مارس 2012)

معذرة أستاذ احمد ياريت لو عند حضرتك قاموس يضم مصطلحات إدارة المشاريع عربى إنجليزى أكون شاكر لك


----------



## waled 123 (23 مارس 2012)

فى برنامج البريمافيرا الاصدار الثامن فيرجن واحد بعد ما عملت البرنامج الزمنى وحملت عليه تكلفة كل نشاط من بنود ال boq وجيت أعمل معاينة للطباعة عشان اطبع البرنامج الزمنى بتطلعلى الصفحات فارغة مع العلم إن أى تقرير عايز أطبعو بيتطبع معايا 
مش عارف إى سبب المشكلة


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (24 مارس 2012)

الله يفتح عليك بكل خير يا استاذ احمد على الشرح الوافي


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن حسن (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس أحمد على هذا المجهود الرائع
لدي اسفسار هلشرح البرنامج كدا خلص ولا لسه
ياريت لو لسه مخلصش تكملنا باقي البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## number15 (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور على المجهود الرائع وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويحسن اليكم انتم ووالدكم الكريم


----------



## hafez (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن أرجو منك أن تساعدني في وضع الموارد الخاصة بالبنود بشكل عام وانبدأ مثلا ببند الحفر : ماهي الموارد الخاصة ببند الحفر مع الانتاجية التقريبية لكل بند ومرة أخرى شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## waled 123 (30 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك مهندسنا الغالى يارب يكون لينا نصيب من وقتك اليوم ربنا يعينك ويقويك على فعل الخيرات


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 أبريل 2012)

*​​نسأل الله العلى العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يرزقنا ويرزق صاحب هذا العمل الاخلاص وان ينشرله ولنا من رحمته ويجعل لنا من أمرنا مرفقا 
اللهم وفق صاحب هذا العمل وانفعه بما تعلم وانفع به ، اللهم اشرح صدره وارفع قدره ويسر امره وبارك له واكتب له بهذا العمل عمل صالح 
اكثر الله من أمثالك يا مهندس أحمد *


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (7 أبريل 2012)

امين


----------



## waled 123 (7 أبريل 2012)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
السلام عليكم كيف حالكم إخوانى المهندسن ياريت لو حد يعرف الباشمهندس أحمد الطيب يطمنا عليه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_barakat (8 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وزريتك مع خالص الاحترام*


----------



## mahamcpm (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## وليد عبدالرازق (18 أبريل 2012)

اقل ما يمكن وصفك به يا مهندس أحمد الطيب انك طيب ...و عظيم... اللهم بارك لك في علمك و صحتك و اولادك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (20 أبريل 2012)

نحن في انتظار شرح التقارير وال cash flow


----------



## ahlam529 (24 أبريل 2012)

الله يفتح عليك...ويبارك فيك


----------



## waled 123 (26 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ياريت لو تكرمتم حد يقولى إزاى أرفق ملفات للملتقى


----------



## ahmed121347 (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكله فى تغيير نوع وحجم ولون الخطوط فى P6 8.1 حيث تظهر رساله عند إختيار جدول 
Table,Font and Row
Font and Color
AaBbYyZz 
تظهر رساله
All of you fonts are hidden
To show fonts in this program , open Fonts in Control Panel and click
Font settings.


----------



## ahmed121347 (30 أبريل 2012)

مجدى سليمان قال:


> مشكله فى تغيير نوع وحجم ولون الخطوط فى P6 8.1 حيث تظهر رساله عند إختيار جدول
> Table,Font and Row
> Font and Color
> *AaBbYyZz*
> ...



السلام عليكم حياكم الله 
الحل 

Set the ORACLE_HOME environment variable.

Right click on the "My Computer" icon.
Click "Properties" from the context menu.
Click "Advanced system settings" link
Click on the "Environment variables" button in the "Advanced" tab of the "System Properties" window.
Click on the "New" button under system varibles. It will open a new system variable window.
Enter Variable Name as: ORACLE_HOME
Enter Variable Value as: C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server
Replace the variable name with the location to your oracle installation if it varies from the example provided.

Click on 'OK'

اي خدمة تحت امركم 

ahmed1093(at)hotmail.com


----------



## محمد السعيد على (4 مايو 2012)

*م / احمد نرجو استكمال الدروس جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 مايو 2012)

eslamabdelgowad قال:


> نحن في انتظار شرح التقارير وال cash flow



نحن فى انتظار تكمله المحاضرات


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...يرا-p6-8-فيديو-و-باللغه-العربيه#ixzz1u3eHLSzB*

ثانيا : و فقنى الله عز و جل فى فكرة جديده لكى يعم خيرها على الجميع ان شاء الله، و هى ان اعمل شرح لبرنامج الـــ Primavera P6.8 فيديو و ناطق باللغه العربيه، و هو ان شاء الله سوف يكون شرح العبد لله و اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم و نقدر ان نصل بهذا الشرح الى مستوى الاحتراف ان شاء الله.

ثالثا : ان شاء الله قد و ضعت خطه فى عمل هذا المشروع البسيط و هى ان شاء الله و ضع فيديو كل جديد كل يومين او ثلاثه، حتى انتهاء الدورة ان شاء الله على خير.

رابعا : ارجوا من الجميع و هو رجاء خاص جدا جدا جدا، ان هذه الفيديوهات لا تبخلوا بيها على اى انسان يحتاجها، كما اذكركم بقول الحبيب المصطفى( صلى الله عليه و سلم)
**عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*قال : من كتم علما يَعلمه جاء يوم القيامة مُلْجَمًا بِلِجَام من نار .

نتمنى من الله ان تقوم باستكمال ماوعدت به لاننا لن نرضى عن عمل لايكتمل*


----------



## lostlove515 (18 مايو 2012)

بارك الله للك واكثر من امثاللك


----------



## sammaxt (18 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (18 مايو 2012)

الله يجزاكم كل خير اجمعين


----------



## ahmed ehab (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al batsh (28 مايو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (7 يونيو 2012)

ا*لاخ أحمد الطيب ما تقدمت به عمل رائع ونافع للجميع 
غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولى ولوالدىَ 
وجزاك عنا خيراً*


----------



## eng_fahdedo (4 يوليو 2012)

تحية طيبة لك م احمد و جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع ادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك انت و الوالد انشاء الله ونرجو من سيادتك عمل محاضرة عن الطباعة و حفظ المشروع علي سي دي


----------



## فادي ابو النصر (6 يوليو 2012)

يعطيك العافية أستاذ و نرجومنك ان تكمل هذه الدورة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 يوليو 2012)

eng_fahdedo قال:


> تحية طيبة لك م احمد و جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع ادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك انت و الوالد انشاء الله ونرجو من سيادتك عمل محاضرة عن الطباعة و حفظ المشروع علي سي دي


 ان شاء الله قريبا ربنا يوفقنى و اكمل باقى المحاضرات الناقصة و شكرا


----------



## eng amona (10 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## usama hasan (9 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذ أحمد على الشرح وأعانك الله على إكماله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 أغسطس 2012)

*05 الدرس الخامس تعليم البريمافيرا الجزء الاول*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى سيادتكم الدرس الخامس الجزء الاول من دروس تعليم البريمافيرا فيديو الاصدار 6.81 و موضوع الدرس عمل الـــ Update للمشروع 



 و يمكن تحميل الفيديو من هذا الرابط 05 الدرس الخامس تعليم البريمافيرا الجزء الاول.mp4


----------



## فحطان (19 أغسطس 2012)

احسنت اخي الكريم جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك لي سؤال عن كيفيه تصدير الجداول ل كاش فلو او يونت اللى الاكسل او بامكاني تعديل على ظهورها بصور جيد


----------



## alaa_barakat (19 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 أغسطس 2012)

فحطان قال:


> احسنت اخي الكريم جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك لي سؤال عن كيفيه تصدير الجداول ل كاش فلو او يونت اللى الاكسل او بامكاني تعديل على ظهورها بصور جيد


 ان شاء الرد على سؤال حضرتك في الدرس الخامس الجزء الثانى و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*05 الدرس الخامس تعليم البريمافيرا الجزء الثانى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى سيادتكم الدرس الخامس الجزء الاول من دروس تعليم البريمافيرا فيديو الاصدار 6.81 و موضوع الدرس عمل الـــ Update للمشروع باستخدام الـــ Microsoft Excel مع شرح الــــ Reports 



 و يمكن تنزيل الدرس من هذا الرابط 05 الدرس الخامس تعليم البريمافيرا الجزء الثانى.mp4 و يمكن تنزيل ملف الــــ Cash Flow Report كما ورد في الدرس من هذا الرابط CT-01 Monthly Project Cash Flow.erp و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aelmostafa (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا يابشمهندس احمد وفى انتظار استكمال هذا العمل
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed ehab (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_barakat (22 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمودعسل (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع 
ليس كثيرا أن يعطيك المنتدى لقب عضو مميز 
فأنت اكثر من مميز


​


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 أغسطس 2012)

المهندس احمد الطيب 
مجهود رائع وارجو التكرم بتنزيل البرنامج الذي تقوم به بلشرح والذي يصور شاشة الجهاز

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد النواري (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جدا وجزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أغسطس 2012)

محمودعسل قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
> ليس كثيرا أن يعطيك المنتدى لقب عضو مميز
> فأنت اكثر من مميز
> 
> ...


 الف شكر على كلامك و رسالتك باشمهندس محمود


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أغسطس 2012)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس احمد الطيب
> مجهود رائع وارجو التكرم بتنزيل البرنامج الذي تقوم به بلشرح والذي يصور شاشة الجهاز
> 
> مع الشكر والتقدير


 اشكرك على رسالتك اما بخصوص البرنامج الذى اقوم بالشرح عليه هو برنامج camtasia و هو برنامج متوفر على شبكة الانترنت و يمكن تنزيله بسهوله لان حجمه لا يتعدى 300 ميجا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أغسطس 2012)

*06 الدرس السادس تعليم بريمافيرا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى سيادتكم الدرس الخامس الجزء الاول من دروس تعليم البريمافيرا فيديو الاصدار 6.81 و موضوع الدرس عمل الـــ cost control للمشروع و يمكن مشاهده الدرس 



 و يمكن تنزيل الدرس من هذا الرابط 06 الدرس السادس تعليم بريمافيرا.mp4 و شكرا


----------



## aelmostafa (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير يابشمهندس احمد ونتمنى لك دوام الصحه والعافيه 
لو امكن حضرتك ان تضع لنا برنامج بريمافيرا 6.8 للتحميل
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أغسطس 2012)

aelmostafa قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير يابشمهندس احمد ونتمنى لك دوام الصحه والعافيه
> لو امكن حضرتك ان تضع لنا برنامج بريمافيرا 6.8 للتحميل
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 و جزاك اخى الكريم و الى حضرتك و كل الزملاء في المنتدى روابط برنامج البريمافيرا 6.81 الرابط الاول Primavera P6 v8.1.part1.rar الرابط الثانى Primavera P6 v8.1.part2.rar الرابط الثالث Primavera P6 v8.1.part3.rar ,,,,,,,,,,, و شكرا


----------



## aelmostafa (24 أغسطس 2012)

الف الف شكر لحضرتك واللهم اجعل هذا العمل الرائع فى ميزان حسنات حضرتك وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## safys (26 أغسطس 2012)

رائع جدا ..... الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## ahmed ehab (26 أغسطس 2012)

ألف ألف شكر يا باشمهندس أحمد على المحاضرات 
بالفعل كنا منتظرينها من زمان من بعد المحاضر الرابعة 
ويا ريت ربنا يعينك وتكمل جميلك وتكلمنا عن الـ Cost Control زى ما وعدتنا فى اخر المحاضرة الرابعة 
وربنا يجازيك خير ويتقبلها منك صدقة جارية


----------



## محمود علام (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 أغسطس 2012)

ahmed ehab قال:


> ألف ألف شكر يا باشمهندس أحمد على المحاضرات
> بالفعل كنا منتظرينها من زمان من بعد المحاضر الرابعة
> ويا ريت ربنا يعينك وتكمل جميلك وتكلمنا عن الـ Cost Control زى ما وعدتنا فى اخر المحاضرة الرابعة
> وربنا يجازيك خير ويتقبلها منك صدقة جارية


 الشكر لله اما بخصوص cost control موجود في الصفحه 23 مشاركة رقم 226


----------



## ahmed ehab (28 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا العظيم ,
معلش الظاهر انى انا اللى ما اخدتش بالى منه 
ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## aelmostafa (3 سبتمبر 2012)

فى انتظار استكمال هذا العمل العظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wleedhezam (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك اخي على هذا الشرح المفيد والمميز ..وانشاء اللة يكون لك صدقة جارية تضاف الى رصيد حسناتك


----------



## eng.ahmed.s.y (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس ........ ويبارك لك في وقتك


----------



## محمودعسل (15 سبتمبر 2012)

كتبت لحضرتك قبل كده وهكتب تانى وتالت
ربنا يجازيك خير عن هذا العمل الطيب
أحب الحياة حين ارى فيها امثالك
م / أحمد الطيب
غير ان حضرتك بتنشر علم ينتفع به أسأل الله ان يرزقك خيره
انك تنشر حسن الخلق وحب الخير والتعاون 

أحبك اللـــــــــــــــــــه 
ورزقنا واياكم لذةالنظر الى وجهه الكريم


 ​


----------



## يسرى191 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك باشمهندس احمد و الله العظيم الشرح أكثر من رائع ... جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك ... نعم المشاركة ارجو من القائمين على المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع لما له من اهمية بالغة .... فهذه المشاركة برأيى اكثر أهمية و افضل قيمة من موضوعات اخرى مثبتة عن نفس الموضوع 

ولقد سررت كثيرا برؤية صورتك فى اخر الدرس ... فلكم وددت ان اراك .. اعترافا منى بفضلك و كرمك .. فمثل هذاا الكورس يتم أخذه بما لا يقل عن 5000 جنيه مصرى فى المراكز المتخصصة وانا أوكد ان شرحك لايقل بل يتفوق على الشرح بهذه المراكز ... بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل على المجهود الكبير صراحة شرح اكتر من رائع


----------



## romiokety (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا والله المستعان


----------



## matarawy (22 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة منتظرين المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## engmze (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ووفقك الله 
ولكن اطلب من حضرتك سؤال بسيط وانا عارف انه سهل ولكن انه صعب عليا 
وهو تسطيب البرنامج وخائف اسطبة ويطلع فى وسط التصطيب خطا وبالتالى ايخلينى اعمل نسخة من جديد وانا مش عايز اعمل نسخة خوفا من البيانات اللى انا مش عارف مكانها اوارجعها والباسوردات اللى نسيتها فارجو من حضرتك عملنى ازاى اسطب البرنامج خطوة خطوة بدون مشاكل لتغير النسخة 
وجزاك الله خيرا كبيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 سبتمبر 2012)

engmze قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ووفقك الله ولكن اطلب من حضرتك سؤال بسيط وانا عارف انه سهل ولكن انه صعب عليا وهو تسطيب البرنامج وخائف اسطبة ويطلع فى وسط التصطيب خطا وبالتالى ايخلينى اعمل نسخة من جديد وانا مش عايز اعمل نسخة خوفا من البيانات اللى انا مش عارف مكانها اوارجعها والباسوردات اللى نسيتها فارجو من حضرتك عملنى ازاى اسطب البرنامج خطوة خطوة بدون مشاكل لتغير النسخة وجزاك الله خيرا كبيرا يابشمهندس


 تم ارسال ملف يشرح لحضرتك كيفية تنصيب برنامج البريمافيرا p6.8 و شكرا


----------



## bassam alsayeg (1 أكتوبر 2012)

الاستاذ العزيز و الغالي احمد الطيب المحترم 

لديّ مجموعة قيمة وغنية جداد جدا جدا من محاضراتك ببرنامج بريمافيرا لحد الدرس السادس ارجو اعلامي عن بقية الدروس ومتى اتمكن من الحصول عليها 

راسلتك قبل فترة على الايميل الشخصي 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء و جعل هذا العمل المفيد في ميزان حسناتك 

المهندس المدني 
بسام الصائغ 
العراق


----------



## engmze (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس احمد وجعله الله زيادة كبيرة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## harazosama (2 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أنس بن وليد (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الغالى كنت عايز أسأل سؤال بالنسبة لما احتاج طباعة البرنامج الزمنى أجد صعوبة فى تنسيق ال bar chart وافضل أعمل زووم لغاية مااحتوى الصفحة فهل فى طريقة أخرى لطباعة ال bar chart غير هذه الطريق وشكرا


----------



## aelmostafa (10 أكتوبر 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> و جزاك اخى الكريم و الى حضرتك و كل الزملاء في المنتدى روابط برنامج البريمافيرا 6.81 الرابط الاول Primavera P6 v8.1.part1.rar الرابط الثانى Primavera P6 v8.1.part2.rar الرابط الثالث Primavera P6 v8.1.part3.rar ,,,,,,,,,,, و شكرا


اشكرك يا بشمهندس احمد على البرنامج ولكن ائذن لى باستفسار لما قمت بفك البرنامج وتسطيبه قمت بالتسطيب وعمل ريستارت ولكن قبل الدخول للبرنامج ذهبت لتكوين database جديده فلم اجد database setup wizard داخل database folder فارجو المساعده واريد ايضا معرفه ما اهميه تسطيب new database


----------



## سالم عباس (10 أكتوبر 2012)

thnaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أنس بن وليد (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير عندى سؤال بالنسبة للبرنامج الزمنى أنا شغال على مشروع ويدوب بعمل عليه تحديثات لمواعيد البدء والانتهاء الفعليه لكن ببئا عايز اعمل تقرير شهرى مثلا أوضح فيه انا متقدم واللا متأخر بلائى نفس تائه ومش عارف إى هى البيانات اللى اطلعها فى التقرير . ياريت حد يفيدن فى الموضوع دا واكون له من الشاكرين والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## saidelsayedab (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ووالديك


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

أستاذ أحمد الطيب...بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع...لكن لاحظت من خلال الشرح عدم وجدود الجزء الخاص بتقدم العمل و تحديث المشروع و نسب الإنجاز.....


----------



## محمود علام (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (20 أكتوبر 2012)

والله فتحت شهيتنا لتعليم البريمافيرا مجهود طيب من مهندس محترم جازاك الله خيرا عنا وعن عملك الرائع وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ama-nti (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد المهندس .احمد الطيب اتقدم اليك بجزيل الشكر و العرفان لما تقدمة و قدمتة و ستقدمة لزملاءك المهندسين فانت شرف للمهنة و مثل جيد و يحتذي بة في تداول العلم و المعرفة اشكرك جدا لما افتدتني بة بهذة الفيديوهات و اتمني ان تكمل مشوارك و تزيدنا من علمك


----------



## م.وسيم (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للمهندس احمد جهده معنا بارك الله فيه 

هل انتهت الدروس والدورة ام هناك تكملة لها ؟


----------



## مهندس على المهدى (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يجزيك خير عننا وفرت علينا يابشمهندس ثمن الدوره
برده السوال هل الدوره انتهت ولا لسه


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الغالى كنت عايز أسأل سؤال بالنسبة لما احتاج طباعة البرنامج الزمنى أجد صعوبة فى تنسيق ال bar chart وافضل أعمل زووم لغاية مااحتوى الصفحة فهل فى طريقة أخرى لطباعة ال bar chart غير هذه الطريق وشكرا


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اهلا بيك مهندس انس لا و الله انا بطبع ال bar chart بهذه الطريقة كما ذكرت حضرتك و لا توجد طرقة اخرى و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

aelmostafa قال:


> اشكرك يا بشمهندس احمد على البرنامج ولكن ائذن لى باستفسار لما قمت بفك البرنامج وتسطيبه قمت بالتسطيب وعمل ريستارت ولكن قبل الدخول للبرنامج ذهبت لتكوين database جديده فلم اجد database setup wizard داخل database folder فارجو المساعده واريد ايضا معرفه ما اهميه تسطيب new database


 ارجو من سيادتكم مراجعة ملف التنصيب الخاص بالبرنامج فى صفحة 25 المشاركة رقم 244 و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير عندى سؤال بالنسبة للبرنامج الزمنى أنا شغال على مشروع ويدوب بعمل عليه تحديثات لمواعيد البدء والانتهاء الفعليه لكن ببئا عايز اعمل تقرير شهرى مثلا أوضح فيه انا متقدم واللا متأخر بلائى نفس تائه ومش عارف إى هى البيانات اللى اطلعها فى التقرير . ياريت حد يفيدن فى الموضوع دا واكون له من الشاكرين والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته مهندس انس لعمل التقارير الشهريه لكى تعرف ان متاخر ام متقدم فى الجدول الزمنى يجب ان تعمل فى البرنامج الزمنى الذى ليد Baseline لكى تعلم اى الانشطة المتقدمة او المتاخر عن الجدول الزمنى و بالتالى عن طريقة المتابعة المستمرة لمشروعك ممكن ان تعلم ايضا اى الانشطة التى تحتاج الى زيادة او نقصان العمالة و بالتالى تقدم المشروع او تاخره سوف ياثر على ال Cash Flow الخاص بالمشروع كل ما تم ذكره اساسه ان تعمل Baseline للبرنامج و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

خالد بوزهرة قال:


> أستاذ أحمد الطيب...بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع...لكن لاحظت من خلال الشرح عدم وجدود الجزء الخاص بتقدم العمل و تحديث المشروع و نسب الإنجاز.....


 ان شاء الله موجود فى الدرس الخامس الجزء الاول و الثانى و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مهندس على المهدى قال:


> ربنا يجزيك خير عننا وفرت علينا يابشمهندس ثمن الدوره برده السوال هل الدوره انتهت ولا لسه


 ان شاء الله فاضل درس واحد و تنتهى المجموعه كلها و شكرا


----------



## aelmostafa (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك يابشمهندس احمد على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع وفى انتظار استكمال الدرس المتبقى على احر من الجمر


----------



## أنس بن وليد (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ولله ياباشمهندس انا مستنى الدرس وفى نفس الوقت لما عرفت إنو آخر درس مش عايزك تنزلوا دلواتى . عشان ولله دايما ادخل صفحتك وانا متشوف لكل جديد . وأرجو بعد انتهاء الدورة يكون لحضرتك بعض المواضيع الهامة المتعلقة بعمل التحديثات على المشروع يعنى اثناء التنفيذ . تظهر بعض المشاكل مثل تاخر العمل فى الواقع عن البرنامج الزمنى. كيف نقوم بضغط البرنامج هل نقوم بتعديل العلاقات وتغيير مدد الانشطة وبالتالى حفضل فى كل مرا بعدل على البرنامج الزمنى . ايضا هناك انشطة قد تبدأ قبل موعدها بفترة فهل ذلك طعن فى البرنامج واشياء مثل هذا القبيل كذلك إذا حصل تمديد للمشروع نظير اعمال إضافية كيف سندرجها فى البرنامج وقد قمنا بعمل base line فى البداية للمشروع . عذرا للاطالة وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الافكار التى طرحها المهندس انس وفقه الله ممتازه وجديره بالمناقشة والبحث ولاشك انها ستعود بالنفع على جميع مستخدمى البرنامج وستصقل خبرتهم وارى الا يتوقف الموضوع عند انتهاء شرح الدروس بل يمتد الى ما هو اكثر من ذلك وهوما يتعلق بالتعامل مع مستجدات التطبيق فى الواقع كمشاكل التمديد واوامر النغيير الناتجة عن اضافة بعض الانشطة وخلافه كما تفضل المهندس انس , ولا ننسى ان نتوجه بالشكر والعرفان بالجميل للمهندس الفاضل احمد الطيب جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رجمة الله وبركاته مهندس انس مهندس ايمن اهلا بكما و ان شاء الله فى الدرس الاخير سوف يكون شامل هذه الاقتراحات و بخصوص الجديد مهندس انس ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنى و ابدا دورات ال MS Project فيديو


----------



## عبد اللطيف12 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
مشكور جدا يا باش مهندس احمد الطيب علي المجهودات الكبيرة التي تقدمها الينا و خاصة دروسك في البريمافيرا و اسال المولى تعالى ان يجازيك يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم و عمل صالح.
لقد نجحت عندي عملية تنصيب برنامج بريمافيرا8.1 بسهولة ,كما ذكرت في شروحاتك. ولكنني وجدت صعوبة في انشاء قاعدة البيانات (DATABASE Configuration ).حيث ان نافذة الويزرت التى تظهر عند ي ليست كما هي مبينة عند شرحك. و هي كما يلي:

 


فارجو من حضرتك ان توجهني في هذه النقطة حتى يمكنني البدء في استخدام البرنامج. و جزاك الله خيرا.
المهندس عبد اللطيف12


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 نوفمبر 2012)

عبد اللطيف12 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله مشكور جدا يا باش مهندس احمد الطيب علي المجهودات الكبيرة التي تقدمها الينا و خاصة دروسك في البريمافيرا و اسال المولى تعالى ان يجازيك يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم و عمل صالح. لقد نجحت عندي عملية تنصيب برنامج بريمافيرا8.1 بسهولة ,كما ذكرت في شروحاتك. ولكنني وجدت صعوبة في انشاء قاعدة البيانات (DATABASE Configuration ).حيث ان نافذة الويزرت التى تظهر عند ي ليست كما هي مبينة عند شرحك. و هي كما يلي: مشاهدة المرفق 85154مشاهدة المرفق 85155مشاهدة المرفق 85156 فارجو من حضرتك ان توجهني في هذه النقطة حتى يمكنني البدء في استخدام البرنامج. و جزاك الله خيرا. المهندس عبد اللطيف12


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله باشمهندس عبد اللطيف كيف الحال؟ بخصوص سؤال حضرتك ارجو من سيادتكم مشكورا مراجعة ملف التنصيب فى الصفحة رقم 25 مشاركة رقم 244، و ان واجهتك اى صعوبة ارجع لى و انا تحت امرك و شكرا


----------



## عبد اللطيف12 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم باشمهندس احمدلم اتمكن من انشاء الداتابيز بعد تنصيب البرنامج.ففي الخير تظهر في الوزرت رسالة خطاء.مع العلم ان ويزرت انشاء الداتابيز يظهر لدي مخالف لما وضحته انت في ملف شرح تنصيب البرنامج.فيظهر عندي كما هو في هته الصور المرفقة في هذه الر سالة. فارجو منك ارشادي في هذا الموضوع.و في حالة عدم تمكني لانشاء الداتابيزفي p8 هل يمكنني ان انصب برنامج بريمافيرا سابق(مثلا p6 )لعل طريقة انشاء الداتابيز تكون سهلة فيه ؟و جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد.
​


----------



## mostafa sharf (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس احمد*

:31:مجهود رائع ياهندسة جزاك الله كل خير ....الحمد لله استفدت كتير من شرحك للبرنامج وخصوصا وانا مبتدئ في دراسة البريمافيرا ...وفقك الله دوما لما فيه الخير والفلاح 
لكن عندي مشكلتين 
1-لما بدات ادخل الانشطة بدات تظهر حسب الترتيب الابجدي للكلمات تحت كل WBSوليس حسب ACTIVITY ID فمثلا 1200 GF SLAB و 1210 FFSLAB تظهر عندي في القائمة الدور الاول قبل الدور الارضي وههكذا في كل الانشطة .ولا استطيع تعديلها كالتالي حسب الترتيب المكتوب
-1210FF SLAB
1200-GF SLAB
فما الحل لاعادة ترتبها حسب الID
2-لا استطيع الكتابة باللغة العربية علما باني استخدم Primavera P6 Pro Client Applications v6.2.1


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته استاذ عبداللطيف 12 ارجو من سيادتكم كتابة رسالتك الموجوده فى المشاركة رقم 270 مرة اخرى لانى لم افهم منها شيئا و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 نوفمبر 2012)

mostafa sharf قال:


> :31:مجهود رائع ياهندسة جزاك الله كل خير ....الحمد لله استفدت كتير من شرحك للبرنامج وخصوصا وانا مبتدئ في دراسة البريمافيرا ...وفقك الله دوما لما فيه الخير والفلاح لكن عندي مشكلتين 1-لما بدات ادخل الانشطة بدات تظهر حسب الترتيب الابجدي للكلمات تحت كل WBSوليس حسب ACTIVITY ID فمثلا 1200 GF SLAB و 1210 FFSLAB تظهر عندي في القائمة الدور الاول قبل الدور الارضي وههكذا في كل الانشطة .ولا استطيع تعديلها كالتالي حسب الترتيب المكتوب -1210FF SLAB 1200-GF SLAB فما الحل لاعادة ترتبها حسب الID 2-لا استطيع الكتابة باللغة العربية علما باني استخدم Primavera P6 Pro Client Applications v6.2.1


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بخصوص الترتيب حسب ال Activity ID كما تريد يمكنك الدخول على Group & Sort ثم اختار منها Sort و اجعل الترتيب بال Activity ID كما تريد. اما بخصوص انك لا تستطيع الكتابة باللغه العربيه ادخ على Control Panel فى ال windows واختار Language و اختار advanced ثم قم بتغير لغة الجهاز من الانجليزية الى العربيه، سيطلب منك اعادة تشغيل النظام اى عمل restart و ان شاء الله البرنامج سوف يكتب عربى بعد ذلك و شكرا


----------



## أنس بن وليد (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم . مهندس احمد أرسلت لك رسالة على الخاص رجائى الاطلاع عليها . وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أنس بن وليد (10 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت بسال لوحضرتك عندك مشروع على البريمافيرا محمل عليه الموارد عشان بجهز نفسى لحضور دورة البريمافيرا على اكاديمية الدارين


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> السلام عليكم . مهندس احمد أرسلت لك رسالة على الخاص رجائى الاطلاع عليها . وجزاكم الله خيرا


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته تم الرد على سيادتكم و شكرا


----------



## عبد اللطيف12 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*انشاء الداتابيز في p8.1*

السلام عليكم باشمهندس احمد
1- بعد تنصيب برنامج. P8.1 لم اتمكن من انشاء الداتابيز. ففي الاخير تظهر في الويزرت رسالة خطاء.

مع العلم ان ويزرت انشاء الداتابيز يظهر لدي مخالف لما وضحته انت في ملف شرح تنصيب البرنامج

( شاهد صورالويزرت المرفقة في هذه الر سالة.) فارجو منك ارشادي في هذا الموضوع.

2- و في حالة عدم تمكني من انشاء الداتابيز في P8 هل يمكنني ان اقوم بتنصيب برنامج بريمافيرا سابق ( مثلا p6 ) لعل طريقة انشاء الداتابيز تكون سهلة فيه ؟

و جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 نوفمبر 2012)

عبد اللطيف12 قال:


> السلام عليكم باشمهندس احمد 1- بعد تنصيب برنامج. P8.1 لم اتمكن من انشاء الداتابيز. ففي الاخير تظهر في الويزرت رسالة خطاء. مع العلم ان ويزرت انشاء الداتابيز يظهر لدي مخالف لما وضحته انت في ملف شرح تنصيب البرنامج ( شاهد صورالويزرت المرفقة في هذه الر سالة.) فارجو منك ارشادي في هذا الموضوع. 2- و في حالة عدم تمكني من انشاء الداتابيز في P8 هل يمكنني ان اقوم بتنصيب برنامج بريمافيرا سابق ( مثلا p6 ) لعل طريقة انشاء الداتابيز تكون سهلة فيه ؟ و جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد. مشاهدة المرفق 85269مشاهدة المرفق 85270مشاهدة المرفق 85271


 معلش هو طلب صعب لو حضرتك تمكنت من تنزل نسخة وندوز من جديد و يكون برنامج البريمافيرا اول برنامج ينزل بعد الوندوز يكون افل و اسف لان بجد البريمافيرا بيكون فى صعوبه فى تنزلها بعد ما تنزل برامج الجهاز او اى برامج و شكرا


----------



## عبد اللطيف12 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم باش مهندس احمد,
مشكور جدا على توجيهاتك لنا.
لقد بقيت عندي نفس المشكلة. فعملية تنصيب برنامج P 6.8 تتم بنجاح ,لكن مرحلة إنشاء قاعدة البيانات لا تنجح ( في الأخير تظهر الشاشة Database Log Failed ).
و حاولت ايضا تنصيب برنامج P6.7 لكنه يطلب الاسم و كلمة السر وهو غير مذكور في ملف التحميل,(فكلمة admin لا يقبلها ).
اخي احمد, لقد اردت تحميل برنامج P6.3 لكن جميع الروابط السابقة لا تعمل الآن وذلك لفوات الوقت .فالرجاء إمدادي برابط جديد لو سمحت مشكورا.
و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 نوفمبر 2012)

عبد اللطيف12 قال:


> السلام عليكم باش مهندس احمد, مشكور جدا على توجيهاتك لنا. لقد بقيت عندي نفس المشكلة. فعملية تنصيب برنامج p 6.8 تتم بنجاح ,لكن مرحلة إنشاء قاعدة البيانات لا تنجح ( في الأخير تظهر الشاشة database log failed ). و حاولت ايضا تنصيب برنامج p6.7 لكنه يطلب الاسم و كلمة السر وهو غير مذكور في ملف التحميل,(فكلمة admin لا يقبلها ). اخي احمد, لقد اردت تحميل برنامج p6.3 لكن جميع الروابط السابقة لا تعمل الآن وذلك لفوات الوقت .فالرجاء إمدادي برابط جديد لو سمحت مشكورا. و بارك الله فيك.


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته اخى الفاضل اى روابط لا تعمل ده اولا ثانيا لا يوجد بريمافيرا p6.3 ارجو توضيح كاذا تقصد و شكرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك الاخ العزيز احمد الطيب


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (15 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود يذكر فيشكر يا باشمهندس 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد اللطيف12 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا استادنا احمد
اقصد روابط تحميل برامج البريمافيرا الموضوعة في المنتدى. 
فماعدا برنامج p6.8 و p6.7. التي حملتهما ولكني لم اتمكن من تسطيبهما.
و لهدا اردت تحميل اي اصدار قديم للبريمافيرا لعلي استطيع تسطيبه في جهازي.
اخيرا. انني ممتن جدا جدا لحضرتك. و ارجو من الله عز و جل ان يجازيك خيرا في الدنيا و الاخرة .


----------



## aelmostafa (16 نوفمبر 2012)

نتمنى للبشمهندس احمد الطيب دوام الصحه والعافيه وكنت اريد ان استفسر من حضرتك على ميعاد الدرس القادم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 نوفمبر 2012)

عبد اللطيف12 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا استادنا احمد اقصد روابط تحميل برامج البريمافيرا الموضوعة في المنتدى. فماعدا برنامج p6.8 و p6.7. التي حملتهما ولكني لم اتمكن من تسطيبهما. و لهدا اردت تحميل اي اصدار قديم للبريمافيرا لعلي استطيع تسطيبه في جهازي. اخيرا. انني ممتن جدا جدا لحضرتك. و ارجو من الله عز و جل ان يجازيك خيرا في الدنيا و الاخرة .


 العفو يا باشمهندس حضرتك تامر بس المهم طمنى و صلت لايه فى تنصيب البرنامج


----------



## عبد اللطيف12 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم باش مهندس احمد
كما ذكرت لك سابقا .فعملية تسطيب برنامج بريمافيرا P6.8 تتم عندي بنجاح. بقت المشكلة عندي في انشاء الداتابيز 
حيث تظهر دائما الرسالة التالية: Bad public user name orpassword. Missing Database properly; او 
.bad public user name or password.ORA-1254
رغم انني اعدت عملية التسطيب عدة مرات ولكن تبقي نفس المشكلة.
و حتى مع برنامج P6.7 تحدث المشكلة ذاتها.
و شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ احمد.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 نوفمبر 2012)

عبد اللطيف12 قال:


> السلام عليكم باش مهندس احمد كما ذكرت لك سابقا .فعملية تسطيب برنامج بريمافيرا P6.8 تتم عندي بنجاح. بقت المشكلة عندي في انشاء الداتابيز حيث تظهر دائما الرسالة التالية: Bad public user name orpassword. Missing Database properly; او .bad public user name or password.ORA-1254 رغم انني اعدت عملية التسطيب عدة مرات ولكن تبقي نفس المشكلة. و حتى مع برنامج P6.7 تحدث المشكلة ذاتها. و شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ احمد.


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته كده يبقى الحل الوحيد لمشكلة حضرتك تغير نسخة الوندوز و تنصيب برنامج البريمافيرا اول برنامج بعد نزول الوندوز و قبل اى برنامج اخر و شكرا


----------



## أنس بن وليد (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم . باشمهندس احمد الطيب كيف حالك يارب تكون بخير كنت بسال عن كيفية عمل update لل base line عندى مشروع وعملت تحديث لل base line بس ملحظتش اى تغيير ممكن حضرتك تقولى فايدة عمل الupdate واكون لك من الشاكرين . والسلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته .


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 نوفمبر 2012)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> السلام عليكم . باشمهندس احمد الطيب كيف حالك يارب تكون بخير كنت بسال عن كيفية عمل update لل base line عندى مشروع وعملت تحديث لل base line بس ملحظتش اى تغيير ممكن حضرتك تقولى فايدة عمل الupdate واكون لك من الشاكرين . والسلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته .


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ان شاء الله حضرتك حتلاقى ال update مشروح بالكامل فى الدرس الخامس الجزء الاول و الثانى ارجوا مراجعتهم و انا تحت امرك فى اى شىء غير مفهوم فى الدرس و شكرا


----------



## hassan.algabry (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/اكرم محمود (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أنس بن وليد (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . عارف ياهندسة انت حليت عندى مشكلة كانت ملزمانى من 4 شهور تقريبا . من ساعة مابدأت اشتغل على البرنامج كنت بختار primary base line بدلا من project base line وطبعا حضرتك عارف ان ال primary base line دايما بيتحرك معايا كل مابعمل update وكنت دايما اسال نفسى يارب طالما انو base line المفروض ميتحركش معايا عشان اقدر اقارن بيه انا متقدم واللا متاخر . طبعا دا خطا منى لكن جزاكم الله خيرا ولله متتصورش أد إيه انا ارتحت نفسيا . كنت دايما بحس ان فى حاجة مش صح . ربنا يبارك فيك وينفعنا بعلمك كمان وكمان . أستودعكم الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلاااااام عليكم : عند عمل تحديث للبرنامج schedual تظهر لى هذه الرسالة 
You have opened the current project(s) in Shared mode. Other users currently have the project(s) open as well. Performing this process may overwrite the changes made by others. Are you sure that you want to continue?
مع العلم إن أول مره تظهر معى . p6.8.2 . أرجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندس على المهدى (19 نوفمبر 2012)

هنتقل على حضرتك ونطلب ميعاد الدرس الاخير ربنا يجزيك خير عننا ويوفقك للخير


----------



## elnino (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رااااااااااااااااائع جدا ويا ريت نكمل الدورة حتى نصل لدرجه احتراف البرنامج وحل المشكلات التى قد تواجه المهندس اثناء تنفيذ المشروع


----------



## mostafa sharf (23 نوفمبر 2012)

بشمهندش احمد (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته )تحية طيبة وبعد 
عندي استفسار صغير بخصوص الموارد 
1-عند اضافة الموارد للانشطة حضرتك في الشرح للمحاضرة الرابعة الجزء التاني قلت اني باخد price/unite من الboqوكمان عندي الbudjet unit في الboqوهي الكمية المطلوبة وبالتالي بعد وضعهم هحصل علي الtotal budjet unit التي هي ايضا موجودة بالboqوالتي تشمل الموارد كmatrial-labour-nonlabour
طيب ما انالسه هضيف على ماسبق الموارد كlabour -nonlabour وبالتالي سعر البند هيعلي عما هو عندي في الboq لاني ضفت الlabour ,nonlabour مرة تانية وهي في الاصل محملة في سعر البند unit/priceكما في الboq
2-لو انا هضيف الموارد من عندي من واقع خبرتي لكل نشاط كmaterial-nonlabour-labourبدون الرجوع الي الboqهتتغير قيمة الtotal budjet unit عماهوفي الboqسواء بقيمة اعلي او اقل 

فأذا كان المطلوب ان تكون قيمة الtotal budjet unit في البريمافيرا كماهي في الboqفما الفائدة من عمل موضوع الموارد ده ما انا ممكن احطت القيمة مباشرة في الجدول 
ارجو التوضيح والافادة لاني كده اتلخبطت ...علما باني راجعت المشاركات التي تخص هذا الاستفسار مشاركة رقم 161لكن لم استوضح منها ما اريد 
شكرا"وجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . عارف ياهندسة انت حليت عندى مشكلة كانت ملزمانى من 4 شهور تقريبا . من ساعة مابدأت اشتغل على البرنامج كنت بختار primary base line بدلا من project base line وطبعا حضرتك عارف ان ال primary base line دايما بيتحرك معايا كل مابعمل update وكنت دايما اسال نفسى يارب طالما انو base line المفروض ميتحركش معايا عشان اقدر اقارن بيه انا متقدم واللا متاخر . طبعا دا خطا منى لكن جزاكم الله خيرا ولله متتصورش أد إيه انا ارتحت نفسيا . كنت دايما بحس ان فى حاجة مش صح . ربنا يبارك فيك وينفعنا بعلمك كمان وكمان . أستودعكم الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> السلاااااام عليكم : عند عمل تحديث للبرنامج schedual تظهر لى هذه الرسالة You have opened the current project(s) in Shared mode. Other users currently have the project(s) open as well. Performing this process may overwrite the changes made by others. Are you sure that you want to continue? مع العلم إن أول مره تظهر معى . p6.8.2 . أرجو المساعدة


 ارجو قفل اعادة تشغيل الجهاز يمكن يكون معلق لان هذه الرساله تحتوى ان هناك شخص اخر فاتح البرنامج برده و طبعا ده غير صحيح يمكن يكون البرنامج علق فقط لا غير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس على المهدى قال:


> هنتقل على حضرتك ونطلب ميعاد الدرس الاخير ربنا يجزيك خير عننا ويوفقك للخير


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ان شاء الله فى خلال هذا الاسبوع و على فاكره الدرس الاخير ليس له علاقه بالانشطة او بالموارد ده مجرد دردشه فى بعض خواص البرنامج و ادارة المشروعات و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

elnino قال:


> رااااااااااااااااائع جدا ويا ريت نكمل الدورة حتى نصل لدرجه احتراف البرنامج وحل المشكلات التى قد تواجه المهندس اثناء تنفيذ المشروع


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته على فاكرة حضرتك لو رجعت الصفحات السابقة حتلاقى ان الدورة اكتملت و خلصت و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

mostafa sharf قال:


> بشمهندش احمد (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته )تحية طيبة وبعد عندي استفسار صغير بخصوص الموارد 1-عند اضافة الموارد للانشطة حضرتك في الشرح للمحاضرة الرابعة الجزء التاني قلت اني باخد price/unite من الboqوكمان عندي الbudjet unit في الboqوهي الكمية المطلوبة وبالتالي بعد وضعهم هحصل علي الtotal budjet unit التي هي ايضا موجودة بالboqوالتي تشمل الموارد كmatrial-labour-nonlabour طيب ما انالسه هضيف على ماسبق الموارد كlabour -nonlabour وبالتالي سعر البند هيعلي عما هو عندي في الboq لاني ضفت الlabour ,nonlabour مرة تانية وهي في الاصل محملة في سعر البند unit/priceكما في الboq 2-لو انا هضيف الموارد من عندي من واقع خبرتي لكل نشاط كmaterial-nonlabour-labourبدون الرجوع الي الboqهتتغير قيمة الtotal budjet unit عماهوفي الboqسواء بقيمة اعلي او اقل فأذا كان المطلوب ان تكون قيمة الtotal budjet unit في البريمافيرا كماهي في الboqفما الفائدة من عمل موضوع الموارد ده ما انا ممكن احطت القيمة مباشرة في الجدول ارجو التوضيح والافادة لاني كده اتلخبطت ...علما باني راجعت المشاركات التي تخص هذا الاستفسار مشاركة رقم 161لكن لم استوضح منها ما اريد شكرا"وجزاكم الله خيرا"


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته كلام حضرتك صح تعالى سويا نشرح الموضوع خطوة خطوة اولا نفترض ان طن الاسمنت يساوى 1000 جنبه ده سعره فى ال boq هناك سؤال : هل ال 1000 جنيه شاملة العمالة و المعدات؟ لو كانت الاجابة نعم يبقى هناك حلان الحل الاول يتم و ضع الاسمنت بقيمة مالية قدرها الف جنيه و يتم و ضع العمالة و المعدات بقيمة مالية تساوى صفر جتى لا يرتفع سعر البند الحل الثانى يتم عمل تحليل للسعر اى يتم تحليل ال 1000 جنيه الى خامات و معدات و عمالة و يتم و ضع لكل بند قينة المالية بحيث يكون اجمالى البنود هى ال 1000 جنيه لو كانت الاجابة بـــ لا يتم و ضع الاسمنت بقيمة الاف جنيه و يتم بعد ذلك و ضع العمالة بقيمتها المالية و المعدات بقيمتها الماليه ايضا ملحوظة : ارجو من سيادتك مراجعة الدرس السادس لان هذا الموضوع مشروح فيه بالتفصيل اكثر فى هذا الدرس و شكرا


----------



## mostafa sharf (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا يابشمهندس علي الاهتمام والرد ....*

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته كلام حضرتك صح تعالى سويا نشرح الموضوع خطوة خطوة اولا نفترض ان طن الاسمنت يساوى 1000 جنبه ده سعره فى ال boq هناك سؤال : هل ال 1000 جنيه شاملة العمالة و المعدات؟ لو كانت الاجابة نعم يبقى هناك حلان الحل الاول يتم و ضع الاسمنت بقيمة مالية قدرها الف جنيه و يتم و ضع العمالة و المعدات بقيمة مالية تساوى صفر جتى لا يرتفع سعر البند الحل الثانى يتم عمل تحليل للسعر اى يتم تحليل ال 1000 جنيه الى خامات و معدات و عمالة و يتم و ضع لكل بند قينة المالية بحيث يكون اجمالى البنود هى ال 1000 جنيه لو كانت الاجابة بـــ لا يتم و ضع الاسمنت بقيمة الاف جنيه و يتم بعد ذلك و ضع العمالة بقيمتها المالية و المعدات بقيمتها الماليه ايضا ملحوظة : ارجو من سيادتك مراجعة الدرس السادس لان هذا الموضوع مشروح فيه بالتفصيل اكثر فى هذا الدرس و شكرا[/QUOTE]


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر لله با باشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## khamis jassim (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اخوتي المهندسين إن شاء أقدر أوضح فكرة في البريمافيرا لايوجد إلا خمس قيم ل type rate الخاصة بالأسعار وهي تحصل عليها من column ,وبالتالي من الصعب وضع الكمية budget material unit والسعر price لنحصل على ال budget material cost وهي نفسها كلفة المشروع وبالتالي من الأسهل وضع price unit =1 ونضع الكمية الموجودة في boq ,والسؤال الذي سوف أجيب عليه هو لماذا price unit=1 والجواب لأن التكلفة في boq لكل بند على حدا هي مع الربح و لاأحد يعلم التكلفة الفعلية التي يمكن أن تقل او تزيد عن التكلفة في جداول الكميات ( بسبب تغيرات الاسعار ) وهو مفهوم القيمة المكتسبة earnd valu ---- ونعتذر عن الإطالة


----------



## قيثارة العرب (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا لك


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## طارق اسد (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود أكثر من رائع وفقك الله


----------



## طارق اسد (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد مجهود رائع الله يكتر من أمثالك


----------



## aelmostafa (9 ديسمبر 2012)

كان لدى استفسار بخصوص الطباعه انا قمت بتسطيب برنامج adobe Acrobat X Pro لتحويل الملفات ل PDF ولكن للاسف لا يقوم بالتحويل من البريمافيرا الى PDF على الرغم من انى جعلته ال default Printer فهل هناك حل اخر وتاكدت ان البرنامج يحول اى شئ الى pdf حيث جربت تحويل ملفات وورد وتم تحويلها وانا مستصعب حل ان احولها الى JPG حيث تضطر الى حفظ الصفحات صفحه صفحه فارجو الافاده


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 ديسمبر 2012)

aelmostafa قال:


> كان لدى استفسار بخصوص الطباعه انا قمت بتسطيب برنامج adobe Acrobat X Pro لتحويل الملفات ل PDF ولكن للاسف لا يقوم بالتحويل من البريمافيرا الى PDF على الرغم من انى جعلته ال default Printer فهل هناك حل اخر وتاكدت ان البرنامج يحول اى شئ الى pdf حيث جربت تحويل ملفات وورد وتم تحويلها وانا مستصعب حل ان احولها الى JPG حيث تضطر الى حفظ الصفحات صفحه صفحه فارجو الافاده


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته المشكلة عندك فى برنامج ال acrobat لانى بستخدم نفس البرنامج و بطلع من البريمافيرا PDF Files عادى جدا ياريت تجرب نسخة اخرى من الا acrobat او جربه على برنامج تانى و طلع منه ملفات زى الاكسيل او الاتوكاد و شكرا


----------



## jojolove (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا العمل الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
وان شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## محمد محسن الشرقاوى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الى من يملك برنامج p6.8يريت ينزلة فى الموقع اريد ان احمله


----------



## ahmed_dill (10 ديسمبر 2012)

قرأت الموضوع بالكامل صفحة صفحة مجهود رائع لا يسعني الا ان اقول جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاءواسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بحر الرجال (14 ديسمبر 2012)

نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## القلب الدامى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## alsahrif (16 ديسمبر 2012)

كورس راااائع جداً ,,, أول كورس نجده بهذه القوة ,,,, لك منا كل الشكر والتقدير مهندسنا القدير ,,, 
بس ياليت يا باش مهندس لوكان هناك دروس اخرى في كيفية التتبع والسيطرة على المشروع ,,, 
أيضاً كيف يتم الاستفادة المثلى من cost account & Activity codes في عمل التقارير ,,,
جزاك الله خيراً ,,,


----------



## jojolove (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر الك يا بش مهندس احمد الطيب يا طيب 
وارجو اعلامنا اذا كان هناك المزيد من المحاضرات 
وكم عدد المحاضرات التي قمت برفعها لغاية الان
زكل الاحترام والتقدير للمهندسين امثالك زجعل الله كل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد محسن الشرقاوى قال:


> الى من يملك برنامج p6.8يريت ينزلة فى الموقع اريد ان احمله


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته حضرتك يمكن تحميل البرنامج من هذا الرابط و شكرا My Files


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

alsahrif قال:


> كورس راااائع جداً ,,, أول كورس نجده بهذه القوة ,,,, لك منا كل الشكر والتقدير مهندسنا القدير ,,, بس ياليت يا باش مهندس لوكان هناك دروس اخرى في كيفية التتبع والسيطرة على المشروع ,,, أيضاً كيف يتم الاستفادة المثلى من cost account & Activity codes في عمل التقارير ,,, جزاك الله خيراً ,,,


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ان شاء الله كل الى حضرتك ذكرته مشروح فى الفيديوهات و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

jojolove قال:


> الف شكر الك يا بش مهندس احمد الطيب يا طيب وارجو اعلامنا اذا كان هناك المزيد من المحاضرات وكم عدد المحاضرات التي قمت برفعها لغاية الان زكل الاحترام والتقدير للمهندسين امثالك زجعل الله كل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك


 ان شاء الله الى فاضل هى محاضرة واحده و تعتبر محاضرة عادية جدا اى دردشة عامة و مراجعة اخيره و لكن الموضوع كله الحمد لله خلص و محمل فى المنتدى و على اليوتيوب و ده الرابط بتاعهم ‫01 الدرس الاول تعليم بريمافيرا.mp4‬‎ - YouTube عباره عن عشرة فديوهات و شكرا


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
انا نزلت كل الروابط تقريبا 
بس واضح ان فيه مشكلة في رابط الجزء التاني من روابط البرنامج ( انا نزلت رابط الجزء الأول ورابط الجزء الثالث )


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انا نزلت كل الروابط تقريبا بس واضح ان فيه مشكلة في رابط الجزء التاني من روابط البرنامج ( انا نزلت رابط الجزء الأول ورابط الجزء الثالث )


 شكرا اخى الكريم على رسالتك بخصوص الرابط الثانى انا جربته و ان شاء الله شغال والى سيادتك الرابط الخاص بيه Free Online Storage - MediaFire و شكرا


----------



## bassam alsayeg (28 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم على رسالتك بخصوص الرابط الثانى انا جربته و ان شاء الله شغال والى سيادتك الرابط الخاص بيه Free Online Storage - MediaFire و شكرا



الاخ و الاستاذ العزيز احمد الطيب 

شكرا لك ولجهودك الرائعو وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وانا دائما اقرا الفاتحة لوالديك 

استاذي العزيز : اود الاشارة الى موضوعنا وارجو االاجابة عن مايلي مع تقديري

1. مافائدة الـlevel of effort ?
2. ماهو و اين يستخدم Activity splitting ? 
3. ماهو و متى سيتخدم في مراحل البرنامج مع مثال توضيحي Cash Flow ?
4. متى نعمل و لماذا linking projects ?

انتظر اجابة على هذا مع التقدير


----------



## bassam alsayeg (29 ديسمبر 2012)

عندي كم سؤال في البريمافيرا انا من العراق ارجو المساعدة لطفا

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم مهندس بسام الصائغ من العراق اود الاستفسار من السادة الاعزاء عن مايلي :- 
1. مافائدة الــــــ level of effort و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
2. ماذا نعني Activity splitting و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
3. ماهو Cash flow و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
4 . ماهو linking projects و كيف نعمله ؟ هل نعمله عند ربطنا بأ enterprise ?
5. ومتى نعمل resource lag و ما الفائدة من هذه الغاية ؟
6. عند عمل مقارنة لفترتين زمنيتين لفقرة ( نشاط ) لمورد واحد كما موضح في شرح مهندس الاصيل باستخدام store period performancr لاتظهر لدي الـــ edite performance لاظهار جدول يبين المقارنة بين الفترتين ؟ 
7. مالفرق بين defualt unit/time and max unit / time وهل تاثر احدهما على الاخر ؟
8. مالفرق بين مصطلحي cost and budget واين استخدامهما الصحيح في البرنامج ؟ 
9.هل المقصود بــ update progress هو اعطاء نسب الانجاز للوقت و الايدي العاملة و تفعيل الموارد للفقرات ( النشاطات ) ام يقصد غير ذلك ؟ 
10. من اين يمكنني اظهار تقرير الـــ cash flow و هل يوجد عمود في الــresources pageيمكن اظهار ذلك وكم نوع للــ cash flow ? 
11. عند عمل baseline و ظهر لنا تاخر بعض الفقرات كالحفر و الصب مالحل الذي نعمله لمعالجة هذه الازمة هل في leveling resources ام في extension time مع اضافة مبالغ اضافية لذلك ومالمقصود في extension time في البرنامج و من اين يمكنني اظهاره ؟ 

مع التقدير و الاحترام ارجو اجابتي و افائدتي بمعلوماتكم و من ثم افادة الجميع و جعلها في ميزان حسناتكم . 
ارجو اجابتي ولفائدة الجميع مع تقديري و احترامي


----------



## jojolove (30 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> ان شاء الله الى فاضل هى محاضرة واحده و تعتبر محاضرة عادية جدا اى دردشة عامة و مراجعة اخيره و لكن الموضوع كله الحمد لله خلص و محمل فى المنتدى و على اليوتيوب و ده الرابط بتاعهم ‫01 الدرس الاول تعليم بريمافيرا.mp4‬‎ - YouTube عباره عن عشرة فديوهات و شكرا



شكرا كتييييييير 
رابط المحاضرة الاخيرة فين ولا لسا ما نزلتها يا بش مهندس
جزاط الله خيرا كثيييييرا


----------



## bassam alsayeg (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يااستاذ احمد واتمنى ان تجيب على رسائلي واسئلتي لان حقا في حيرة


----------



## eng_ismail2006 (16 يناير 2013)

اتمني انه يرد علي رسالتك


> السلام عليكم انا اخوكم مهندس بسام الصائغ من العراق اود الاستفسار من السادة الاعزاء عن مايلي :-
> 1. مافائدة الــــــ level of effort و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
> 2. ماذا نعني Activity splitting و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
> 3. ماهو Cash flow و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
> ...


----------



## mohammad1011 (16 يناير 2013)

هلا لو انا عاوز احذف البرنامج او خصل اي شيء للجهاز عندي كيف ممكن احفظ ملف Primavera اللي انا اشتغلته
علشان افتحه من جهاز ثاني ( ليس share ) او بعد تنصيب ويندوز وانزل البرنامج 
كيفية تحزين الملف ( ممكن انو سؤال سهل او غريب ولكن اسف على الازعاج )


----------



## bassam alsayeg (18 يناير 2013)

mohammad1011 قال:


> هلا لو انا عاوز احذف البرنامج او خصل اي شيء للجهاز عندي كيف ممكن احفظ ملف Primavera اللي انا اشتغلته
> علشان افتحه من جهاز ثاني ( ليس share ) او بعد تنصيب ويندوز وانزل البرنامج
> كيفية تحزين الملف ( ممكن انو سؤال سهل او غريب ولكن اسف على الازعاج )




اذا عاوز تشطب الحاسبة بتاعك من جديد فلاتحفظ البرنامج سيمسح و اعادة تسطيبه من جديد 
واذا العكس تريد خزن المشروع عن طريق Import 

ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك


----------



## girl80 (4 فبراير 2013)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس احمد عايزه اخد كورس بريمافيرا لو ممكن تساعدني انا من القاهرة


----------



## mahmoud adel taher (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ياهندسه مش عارف افعل اللغه العربيه عندي في البريمافيرا خالص مع العلم ان النسخه اللي عندي p6.82 وكمان ويندوز 8 ياريت جواب يامهندسين


----------



## aelmostafa (4 مارس 2013)

البشمهندس احمد الطيب نرجو ان تكون فى تمام الصحه والعافيه وفى انتظار المحاضره الاخيره التى وعدتنا بتنزيلها وفى انتظار تواصلك معنا وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الطيب الذى بذلته ونسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fringe (9 مارس 2013)

بجد شغل جامد . بس عايزين اخر محاضره


----------



## mohysahmed (10 مارس 2013)

الرجاء تفعيل الروابط بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abodafer (10 مارس 2013)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس احمد علي هذا المجهود الرائع ...ونسأل المولي عز وجل ان يجعل هذا ا لعمل في ميزان حسناتك ...وبصراحه انا استفدت كتير جدا من هذا الشرح...


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (11 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم الأستاذ المهندس احمد الطيب هل ممكن البريد الألكتروني لحضرتكم لإرسل لكم ملف برنامج على البريمافيرا 6 حيث عندما اعمل update تظهر بعض الملاحظات لا استطيع حلها . وشكرا جزيلا اما بريدي فهو m1972ym @yahoo.com


----------



## Pure Snow (11 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي و جزاك خير جزاء .. مهما شكرتك سيكون أقل بقليل من حقك أسأل الله أن يرزقك خير ما سأله به نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (20 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم جزا الله الجميع خيرا ولكن عند متابعتي لجميع شروحات البريمافيرا فانهم يبدأون من البداية الى غاية التحديث لمرة واحدة فقط :20: (ولكن انا اعاني من التحديث المستمر للبرنامج ) أي نرجوا ان يقوم احد الزملاء بعمل برنامج بالصوت والصورة وليكن لفترة شهرين ويقوم بتحديث البرنامج كل يومين او حتى اسبوعيا بادخال النسب الى الوصول الى تسليم المشروع وهكذا ونكون جدا شاكرين


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 مارس 2013)

mohysahmed قال:


> الرجاء تفعيل الروابط بارك الله فيكم


 اى روابط حضرتك تتحدث عنها


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 مارس 2013)

mahmoud adel taher قال:


> السلام عليكم ياهندسه مش عارف افعل اللغه العربيه عندي في البريمافيرا خالص مع العلم ان النسخه اللي عندي p6.82 وكمان ويندوز 8 ياريت جواب يامهندسين


 لتفعيل اللغة العربيه فى البريمافيرا لابد من تغير لغة ال windows نفسة الى العربيه و هذا يتم عن طريق control panel و اختار Region and Language و يتم التغير من Administrative


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 مارس 2013)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انا نزلت كل الروابط تقريبا بس واضح ان فيه مشكلة في رابط الجزء التاني من روابط البرنامج ( انا نزلت رابط الجزء الأول ورابط الجزء الثالث )


 الروابط شغاله ارجو اعادة المحاولة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 مارس 2013)

*روابط برنامج البريمافيرا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى حضرتك روابط البرنامج الجزء الاول MediaFire - Space for your documents, photos, video, and music. الجزء الثانى Primavera P6 v8.1.part2.rar الجزء الثالث Primavera P6 v8.1.part3.rar و شكرا


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (21 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا الأستاذ المهندس احمد الطيب على جهودكم ولكن عند متابعتي لجميع شروحات البريمافيرا فانهم يبدأون من البداية الى غاية التحديث لمرة واحدة فقط :20: (ولكن انا اعاني من متابعة البرنامج ) أي نرجوا من حضرتكم ان امكن بعمل برنامج بالصوت والصورة وليكن لمشروع صغير لفترة شهرين وان تقوموا بتحديث البرنامج كل يومين او حتى اسبوعيا بادخال النسب (حسب سير العمل بالمشروع مع شرح بعض المشاكل التي تحدث غالبا بالمشروع من تأخير ... الخ )وحتى الوصول الى تسليم المشروع وهكذا ونكون جدا شاكرين .


----------



## fringe (27 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود. بس ياريت لو فى مثال تدريبى . يبقى كدة الكورس اتقفل تمام


----------



## محمود علام (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي صبيح (11 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gorgoniser (16 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يعينك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مايو 2013)

اعتذر عن التاخير و سوف ارد على كل استفساراتكم ان شاء الله و شكرا


----------



## aelmostafa (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير يابشمهندس احمد الطيب وفى انتظار المزيد منك


----------



## sh sh (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا" مهندس / أحمد 

" اللهم علمه ما ينفعه ونفعه بما علمته "


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 مايو 2013)

sh sh قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا" مهندس / أحمد " اللهم علمه ما ينفعه ونفعه بما علمته "


 اللهم امين


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## teefaah (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ,,, مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ,,, لك منى كل تحيه وتقدير


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## عمرو السمان (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بسفشسغاالنا


----------



## mostafa sharf (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياباش مهندس /احمد الطيب 
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة الايام اللمباركة المقبلة اعادنا الله علينا وعليكم باليمن واخير والبركمات 
عندي سؤال ياهندسة 
ازاي اعمل حفظsave لمشروعي وازاي استدعيه ,حيث انني قمت بعمل تخطيط لمشروع لي ولكن للاسف بعد فترة سقطت نسخة الويندوز 
وقمت بتثطيبها مرة اخري لكن طبعا مالاقيتش المشروع وبحثت في البريمافيرا عن save as فلم اجد 
فاريد ان اعرف كيف احفظ ملفى لاي مشروع بعيد عن c driveوجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## مم سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اضم صوتي الي صوت الاخ *mostafa sharf*
رجاءا من الاخ الكريم المهندس / احمد الطيب 
بالاضافة الي سؤال اخر و هو لو انني قد امكنني حفظ الملف في مكان ما و لكن باسم مختلف فعند فتح هذا الملف نجد ان الملف الاصلي هو الذي يفتح و ليس الملف المحفوظ الذي غيرنا اسمه نرجو معرفة السبب و الحل لانني ممكن ان اغير في محتويات الملف المحفوظ فقط دون الملف الاصلي 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## aelmostafa (30 سبتمبر 2013)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> ان شاء الله الى فاضل هى محاضرة واحده و تعتبر محاضرة عادية جدا اى دردشة عامة و مراجعة اخيره و لكن الموضوع كله الحمد لله خلص و محمل فى المنتدى و على اليوتيوب و ده الرابط بتاعهم ‫01 الدرس الاول تعليم بريمافيرا.mp4‬‎ - YouTube عباره عن عشرة فديوهات و شكرا


نسأل الله ان تكون فى اتم صحه وافضل حال ونرجو ان تقوم بتنزيل المحاضره الاخيره كما وعدت وان تقوم فيها بتجميع جميع اساله الزملاء والاجابه عنها وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد تانية مدنى (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس احمد .... ادعو الله ان يزيدك من العلم ويزيد من فضله ورزقه وينعم عليك بالصحة والعافية
واشكرك جدا على الشروحات اللي واضح قيمتها من الردود ... انا نزلتها كلها وباذن الله هبدأ في التعلم من حضرتك


----------



## mos (24 أكتوبر 2013)

يجب ان يغبط الجميع المهندس الفاضل والمحترم / أحمد الطيب على النعمة التى انعم الله عليه بها 

العطاء .
العطاء
العطاء


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=3]Invalid or Deleted File.[/h]


----------



## adeb11 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ياباش مهندس احمد الطيب - ماشاء الله اسم على مسمى- وزادك الله علما وفهما وبارك الله بالاخوة القائمين على الموقع وجميع الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## Riyadh (6 ديسمبر 2020)

تعجز الكلمات عن ابداء الاعجاب والشكر لدروسك ومحاضراتك الرائعة
وفقك الله اخي العزيز وبارك بك على جهودك الطيبة لافادة اخوانك


----------

